# [Lakelands] Play By Post Now Recruiting [Full]



## Raven Crowking (Dec 10, 2004)

Hi there.

This will be my first play-by-post, and I probably will not be able to update more than 1-2 times per week, so you are warned.  My game is using D&D 3.0 (but the differences to 3.5 are not so great that they should affect a pbp game too much, should you be interested but limited to 3.5 characters), and I envision this pbp as containing 4-6 characters beginning play at 3rd level (or equivilent).  You can check my Story Hour links below for some idea of my DMing style.  The first post of the Lakelands Story Hour contains the cosmology for the world.

You may assign stats in whatever way you like, so long as they are possible using the standard 3d6 plus racial traits method, and the total bonuses for all ability scores do not exceed +10.

Posts which follow will supply background information.


RC


----------



## Raven Crowking (Dec 10, 2004)

A Guide to Character Creation in 
the Lakelands Campaign Setting

by Daniel J. Bishop
copyright © Daniel J. Bishop 2003

Not to be sold or redistributed without express permission of the author.  All rights reserved.


*Background*

The following information can be used to create the background and motivations of characters in the Lakelands.  This information may be considered general knowledge.

*Long Archer*

Long Archer is an outpost village, running along the Selwyn River.  It grew out of the gathering of masons and carpenters hired to build Caer Selwyn for the first Baron Archer.  Over the long years of building, overland traders began to gather in the area, sheltering under the Baron’s guardsmen, and eventually Long Archer became both a regular stop and a place where overland traders could exchange wares, or sell to shippers and vice versa.  A portion of the timbers felled to construct the keep, and later the village walls, was sent downstream.  Soon enough, a thriving timber industry grew, and shipwrights began to ply their trade in the village itself.  Today, many of the tall straight pines along the Selwyn River carry the mark of Baron Archer’s shipyards.  Poaching these trees is considered a high crime.

Because of the natural abundance of wood, the defensive walls around Long Archer are timber palisades.  Caer Selwyn itself, however, was intended to control the Selwyn River, and is constructed mostly of stone.  Likewise, most of Long Archer is built of wood.  Fires are a serious threat.  Casting fire-based magic, or even allowing a fire to burn out of control, are serious crimes within the area controlled by Long Archer.

The folk of Long Archer have treaties with most of the local Lakashi clans, but they are forever vigilant against orcs and monsters of the wilds.  As a result, many citizens go about armed.  Most people will have a dagger, and many of the middle class or higher bear swords.  Armor, while unusual, is not so uncommon as to draw comment.

*Selby-by-the-Water*

Selby-by-the-Water was once much larger than it is today, for more than half of the town now lies beneath Lake Elidyr.  Locals now call this area “Selby-beneath-the-Waves.”  What remains is still a bustling town, but folk avoid the ruined areas at night, including the docksides where Selby-beneath-the-Waves can still be seen.

Selby-by-the-Water was founded to protect a deepwater harbor on Lake Elidyr.  A great wall surrounds the town proper from Weirwood the Great, but farms and small businesses arose outside of the village wall.  There are now wooden partial walls and watchtowers that protect these areas.  The village has grown in a radial pattern from the harbor, with several canals cutting through the central village.

Forty-seven years ago, Selby-by-the-Water was wracked by tremors, and more than half the town was destroyed.  The tower of Amoreth the Arcane collapsed in smoke and fire.  Underground explosions damaged buildings.  Whole sections of the town subsided, and were covered by the lake.  Amoreth the Arcane was never seen again – some thought he had died in some dangerous experiment, but others thought that he fled the disaster he had caused.  In the aftermath, the sewers and undercity of Selby-by-the-Water have been broken and partly submerged, with new entrances appearing and old ones becoming lost.  

Entry into the Wizard’s Tower is forbidden upon pain of death.

*Lake Elidyr*

Mist-wreathed Lake Elidyr is home to many islands, of which Tal Slathan is the largest.  The lake itself is large, with a fey reputation.  Ghost ships and long-necked monsters have been reported on the lake, as well as occasional merfolk and faerie creatures.

True sightings of lake monsters are rare, though false ones are common enough.  Shifting mists, a family of otters, driftwood, and large serpents can all be mistaken for these beasts.  Even when they are truly sighted, their long necks rising from the mist-wreathed waters, they are usually harmless.  The lake monsters eat mainly fish, and occasionally birds.  They have been known to attack swimmers, though, and ships during the springtime, when they become more territorial, and their bellows sometimes echo through the warm nights.  

Few have seen their long necks entwined in mating challenges or courtship, but such a sight is said to bring good luck among the Lakeland folk.  In the Deep Lakes to the east, there are people who hunt lake monsters for their blubber, hide, and meat.  The carcass of such a creature is valuable, of course, and has many uses, but any so foolish as to attack a lake monster might well feel the creature’s wrath ere it sank out of sight.

*Weirwood the Great*

Weirwood the Great is a vast and ancient forest, with huge old trees, sudden standing stones, hoary mosses, hanging vines, and darkly shaded paths.  It spreads north of the Lakes, reaching as far as the Grey Hills and somewhat beyond.

Strange creatures are said to dwell within Weirwood the Great.  The Lakashi dwell there in small, mobile enclaves.  Within its great trees communities of elves are said to dwell.  Orcs and goblins, too, are known to create fortresses here.  

*The Grey Hills*

To the north, Weirwood the Great gives way to a broken land of hill, canyon, and ravine, known as the Grey Hills.  This is a wild, desolate place, the home of monstrous creatures and goblinkind.  Beyond the Grey Hills rise the Trollshanks, a mountain range whose natural passes, though once guarded, are now seldom used.

*Tal Slathan*

Covered in forested hills, swampland, and small pools, Tal Slathan was colonized by dwarves long ago, and, though they are gone, the memory of the silver and gemstones they mined from Tal Slathan’s hills remains.  The old dwarf-hold was known as Marrowgate, but it’s location and the means to enter therein have been lost to time.

Men followed to Tal Slathan, and founded the village of Oakhill, overlooked by Caer Pavallan.  They traded foodstuffs to the dwarves of Marrowgate, in exchange for precious stones and silver, worked and unworked, then transported these to the farther villages of Long Archer and Selby-by-the-Water.  This relationship long endured, and Oakhill grew prosperous.  Other small communities were founded upon Tal Slathan, including the Temple of the Silver Cat, where the worshipers of Baerbeth conducted rituals following the moon’s phases.

Then, one night in the dark of the moon, orcs from the Grey Hills sailed across Lake Elidyr in many skin boats.  They raided Oakhill and besieged Caer Pavallan under the banner of the Blood-Drenched Fist.  Though messengers flew across the lake to bring respite from the siege, aid came too late to save the castle.  The orcish shaman, Grodd du Grumdash, summoned a great infernal shade that swept through the castle, unmanning those who guarded its walls.  So Caer Pavallan fell, and those who would have come to Oakhill’s aid were captured and enslaved, or else driven from the shore.

It was in this time that the dwarves of Marrowgate vanished, though whether they were slain, or fled, or sealed themselves within their delving no man knows.  What is known is that, through haplessly captured slave labor, the orcs sought to mine the riches of Tal Slathan for themselves.  Yet, while they long endured, they were in the end brought to ruin by the Shadow of Grodd du Grumdash, which had lain dormant for many long years while the orcs mined and prospered.

Now, Oakhill lies in ruins, and Caer Pavallan stands over it like both a shadow, and a beacon for the lost riches of Marrowgate.  Adventurers still come to Tal Slathan to seek their fortune, and indeed some of them find it.  There are those who return over Lake Elidyr with pockets dripping silver, but others return with little to show, and others yet do not return at all.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Dec 10, 2004)

*Character Information*

*General*

Characters are created using the _Dungeons & Dragons_ third edition rules, as described in the _Player’s Handbook_ and _Psionics Handbook_, with the following exceptions.  In addition to the rules changes noted below, players may request to use additional supplementary information.  If the information fits the play area, seems balanced, and a copy is provided to the Dungeon Master, there is a good chance any such materials will be accepted.

*Race*

Any of the races in the Player’s Handbook may be used in the Lakelands.  In addition, players with access to Oriental Adventures can make use of the hengeyokai as a race option, excepting that hengeyokai in the Lakelands are known as faerie animals (i.e., a faerie cat), the species type must match the location, and that faerie animals have the faerie subtype, which means that they can be affected by spells which specifically target Fay.

The Lakashi tribesmen are a human group, loosely based on Native American (Midwestern) and Celtic traditions.  They are matriarchal, and worship their ancestors and the Beast Lords.  Every Lakashi tribe is named for a local animal type (i.e., Bear, Heron, Otter, Wolf), whose Beast Lord they especially revere, and whose traits they seek to emulate.

Other racial types are possible.  For example, both orcs and goblins are fairly common in the Lakelands.  If a racial choice has an ECL, the choice may still be possible, but it will reduce the speed in which the character gains additional levels.

*Class*

Characters may be of any class in the _Player’s Handbook_ or _Psionics Handbook_.  Players with access to _Oriental Adventures_ can also choose to play a shaman.  Classes that start play with animal companions or familiars may only choose species found within a temperate western environment.  The general class/race structure breaks down as follows.

*Barbarian:*  The majority of humans in the Lakelands are civilized, but barbarians may be found among the Lakashi tribesmen.  Half-orcs and goblinoids (especially orcs) may also be barbarians.  Barbarians are uncommon.

*Bard:*  Any race may choose this class.  Bards are uncommon.

*Cleric:*  Most clerics tend to be humans and dwarves, though other races can choose this class.  See Religion, below, for more information on clerics.  Clerics are common.

*Druid:*  Most druids are human, half-elf, elven, gnomish, or faerie animals, though any race can choose this class.  Druids are extremely rare among dwarves and the goblinoid races.  Druids are common.

*Fighter:*  Every racial type has fighters.  Fighters are the most common character class.

*Monk:*  Monks are only common among humans and halflings.  Some Lakashi tribes promote monks to emulate certain animals (such as the Crane Tribe).  Monks are rare.

*Paladin:*  Only civilized humans regularly choose this class, though there are rumors of elven and faerie knights who are paladins.  Paladins are very rare.

*Psion:*  This class is limited among the standard races to humans (of any type), half-elves, half-orcs, and halflings.  Psions are very rare.

*Psychic Warrior:*  This class is limited among the standard races to humans (of any type), half-elves, half-orcs, and halflings.  Psychic warriors are very rare.

*Ranger:*  Every standard race has rangers.  Rangers are uncommon.

*Rogue:*  Every racial type has rogues.  Rogues are common.

*Shaman:*  This class is limited among the standard races to the Lakashi tribesmen, half-orcs, and faerie animals.  Shamans are rare.

*Sorcerer:*  Any race may have sorcerers.  In the Lakelands, sorcerers often have fey blood somewhere in their ancestry.  Sorcerers are rare.

*Wizard:*  Although any race may have wizards, they are only common among humans, elves, and half-elves.  Elven wizards often specialize as enchanters or illusionists.  Gnomish wizards are typically illusionists.  Wizards are rare.

*Skills*

Unlike standard Dungeons & Dragons 3rd Edition campaigns, characters are not automatically literate unless they choose the cleric or wizard class.  Even then, these characters only learn the common alphabet.  Nor does the ability to speak a language automatically confer the ability to write in its alphabet – instead the Read Language skill grants the ability to read and write in a given writing system.  Read Language is considered a class skill for all classes except barbarian.

*Read Language (None; Trained Only)*

The Read Langauge skill doesn’t work like a standard skill.  Instead of buying a rank in Read Language, you choose a new writing system that you can read and write.  You don’t make Read Language checks.  You either know a writing system or you do not.

The common writing systems in the Lakelands are:

·	Common Alphabet, also known as Mardani, an alphabetic form derived from simplified runes.
·	Parthelonian, a system of runes from an ancient civilization that once dwelt in the eastern Lakelands.
·	Uthark, a system of runes devised for carving onto wood, used by the Alderhald tribes of the Grey Hills, and more recently used by orcs and goblins.
·	Dwarven, a runic system designed for carving onto metal and stone.
·	Sylvarise, a painted script devised by the elves.
·	Alchemist’s Script, a system of marks used by alchemists to denote chemicals, creatures, and astrological signs.
·	Halfling Trail Signs, a system of carved marks used by halflings to inform each other of the conditions at farmhouses and towns.  Signs tend to point to sources of food and water, and warn against people opposed to wanderers, or who keep vicious dogs.  These trail signs are often used by rangers and other wandering folk as well as halflings.

*Speak Language (addendum)*

The common languages of the Lakelands are:

·	The Common Tongue, or Tradespeech, which was also known as Errysworm in times past.
·	Aultheos, used by the Alderhald tribesmen of the Grey Hills.
·	Lakashi, used by the Lakashi tribesmen of Weirwood the Great and the Lakelands.
·	Parthelonian, now rarely used, and only then by scholars and historians.
·	Low Dwarven.  There is also a High Old Dwarven, but the dwarves do not teach it to those of other races.  Dwarven characters automatically know both tongues.
·	Sylvan, which is also known as Elvish, though elves and gnomes, as well as many woodland and faerie creatures speak it.  This language is automatically known by elves, half-elves, and gnomes.
·	The Dark Tongue, which is spoken by goblins, orcs, and their kin.  Half-orcs know it automatically.
·	The Beast Tongues, by which intelligent beasts may converse.  There is a beast tongue for felines, for canines, for ursine creatures, for rodents, and so on.  Speaking one beast tongue grants no ability to speak another.  Faerie animals automatically speak the beast tongue of their kind.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Dec 10, 2004)

*Religion*

Many people in the Lakelands follow the High Church of the Seven Good Gods:  Mardan, Mellador, Aedor, Belanus, Uarthos, Amaethon, and Brigit.  Others follow the druidic faith.  The Lakashi and a few others worship the Beast Lords or their own ancestors.  It should be remembered that, in the Lakelands, deities are real.  They can reward their devout followers, and punish those who displease them.

These are some of the more common deities/faiths a character can worship:

*Aedor*

Aedor, God of Blacksmiths, Artisans, Craftsmen, and Mechanics, is lawful good.  He appears as a majestically bearded dwarf of heroic proportions.  He is said to work the Godforge, creating the thunderbolts of Mardan.  He is worshiped by dwarves, as well as by smiths and artificers of all types.  The domains he is associated with are Earth, Fire, Strength, and War.  His favored weapon is the hammer.  He is one of the Seven Good Gods.

*Amaethon*

Amaethon, Lord of the Harvest, is neutral good.  Vine leaves entangle his short hair and fall about his shoulders like a mantle.  He cradles a large sheaf of grain in his arms.  Amaethon is often depicted dressed as a peasant farmer, with a stylized tree upon his tunic.  Farmers, vintners, and those who cultivate the land worship him.  The domains he is associated with are Animal, Earth, and Plant.  His favored weapon is the scythe.  He is one of the Seven Good Gods.

*Ancestral Worship*

Ancestor worship is common among the Lakashi, the Alderhald, and the goblinoid races.  Even some civilized human and dwarven families worship their illustrious ancestors.  Shamans and clerics of ancestors can be any alignment, so long as they are not more than one step removed from the alignments of the ancestors they worship.  For clerics, ancestors are generally associated with the Death, Knowledge, Protection, and Trickery domains.  Favored weapons may be assigned based upon historical precedent.

*Artemis*

The Goddess of the Hunt, Artemis is chaotic neutral.  She is depicted as an incredibly beautiful young girl armed with a bow.  She is often shown riding a doe with stag’s horns, or is depicted with stag’s horns herself.  Although many hunters, foresters, and rangers worship (or placate) her, she only allows human, elven, or half-elven females into her priesthood.  The domains associated with Artemis are Animal, Travel, and Trickery.  Her favored weapon is the longbow.

*Badur*

Badur, the Judge of the Dead, is neutral.  He is depicted as a dark, faceless man wearing dark robes, and bearing a greatsword made of dark stone.  He is sometimes called the Bonewarden.  Few worship him, save undertakers and those who pray for the dead, though many pay him heed. It is Badur whose task it is to assign the dead to the heavens or hells, or to gray limbo.  His priests often seek out the undead, to deliver them to their Grim Lord’s judgment.  They may also “borrow the dead” from Badur to perform tasks in the world of the living.  The domains he is associated with are Death, Knowledge, and Protection.  His favored weapon is the greatsword.

*Baerbeth*

Goddess of Cats, Pleasure, and the Night, Baerbeth is chaotic neutral.  She is depicted sometimes as a female humanoid with cat-like qualities, and sometimes as a great cat.  The domains she is associated with are Animal, Luck, Magic, and Trickery.  Her favored weapon is the kukri.

*Beast Lords*

In the Lakelands, every animal type has a Beast Lord, a creature that is a perfect representative of its species type.  Many Beast Lords are also depicted in human, or semi-human, form.  The Beast Lords are worshiped mainly by intelligent and/or awakened animals, faerie animals, shapechangers, and humanoids whose forms mirror the Beast Lord they worship.  Some Beast Lords have cults with human followings, however, and some Beast Lords have created “elevated” humanoid animals to worship them.  In general, Beast Lords are neutral.  All are associated with the Animal domain.  Most have one other associated domain related to their nature (i.e., the Bear Lord and Ox Lords are associated with the Strength domain, while the Turtle Lord is associated with Protection and the Otter Lord with Water).  Beast Lords have no favored weapons.

*Belanus*

Lithe Belanus, beloved of the elves, is chaotic good.  He is often depicted as a young human, elf, or half-elf, with a lyre.  An olive wreath crowns his head, holding long hair away from his laughing face.  Belanus is the God of the Sun, Music, Healing, and Prophesy, known also as the Ward Against Undead.  The domains he is associated with are Healing, Knowledge, and Sun.  His favored weapon is the longbow.  He is one of the Seven Good Gods.

*Brigit*

Fair Brigit is the Goddess of Hearth, Fire, Poetry, and Community.  She is lawful good.  She is depicted as a young girl, clean of limb and bare of breast, unadorned save for a circlet of gold inlaid upon her brow.  She is also known as the Virgin Goddess, for the priestesses who keep her communal hearths are sworn to remain virginal throughout the length of their service.  Clerics dedicated to Brigit do not have to be female, only her hearthwards do.  The domains she is associated with are Fire, Luck, and Protection.  Her favored weapon is the longsword.  She is one of the Seven Good Gods.

*Druidic Faith*

Druids are as described in the _Player’s Handbook_, and gain spells accordingly.  In the Lakelands, druids recognize Celene (represented by the moon) as the female principle of nature, and Herne (represented by a stag-horned man) as the male.  To the druids, all living things have an animus, life-energy that drives the world of the living, as well as providing the divine energy for druidic spells.  Death is also part of the cycle of life, where the animus loses its differentiated form and goes back into the breath of the world.  Still, druids gain power from the living world, and most shun the world of the dead.

*Julius Invincible*

Julius Invincible, Lord of Victory By Any Means, is lawful evil.  He began as a warlord among the Parthelonians, who came to power by slaughtering his own father.  He is depicted as a cruel-faced man wearing blood-soaked armor.  Barbarians, fighters, evil rangers, and monks may all worship Julius Invincible.  His cult appeals to the ruthless.  The domains he is associated with are Destruction, Strength, and War.  His favored weapon is the longsword.

*Mardan*

Mardan, the Bringer of the Law and chief of the Seven Good Gods, is lawful good.  He is worshiped by paladins, fighters, monks and those who prefer civilized order to chaos.  Mardan is depicted as a jet-black man with four arms and green eyes.  He is said to hurl thunderbolts in judgment, and is often depicted with two thunderbolts, a morningstar, and the Book of Law.  The domains he is associated with are Air, Law, Protection, and War.  His favored weapon is the morningstar.  He is one of the Seven Good Gods.

*Mellador*

Mellador is neutral good.  The Goddess of Mercy, Shipwrecked Sailors, and Fertility, she is often depicted with a serpent-staff, her right hand raised in benediction, as though to heal the wounded onlooker.  Mothers, sailors, fishermen, and healers worship her, though many others come to her for aid.  The domains she is associated with are Healing, Good, and Protection.  She has no favored weapon.  She is one of the Seven Good Gods.

*Mellythese*

The Great Spider is the Goddess of Spiders, Treachery, Venom, and Deceit.  She is chaotic evil.  Mellythese is depicted as a gigantic black and red spider with cunning, evil eyes.  She is worshiped by the treacherous, by those bent to evil in their quest for vengeance, and by magicians who are seduced by the false lure of easy power.  The domains she is associated with are Death, Evil, Knowledge, and Trickery.  Her favored weapon is the net.

*The Seven Good Gods*

Although clerics may worship them separately, many clerics in the High Church of the Seven Good Gods worship all of the gods together.  In this case, the cleric may be of any non-evil alignment (though most are good).  The domains they have access to are Fire, Good, Healing, Law (unless they have a chaotic alignment), Protection, and Sun.  They do not gain the benefits of a favored weapon.

*Uarthos*

Called the Sleeping God, Uarthos is the chaotic good God of Sleep, Dreams, Healing, and Inspiration.  He is worshiped by poets, lovers, and dreamers of all sorts.  He is often depicted as a well-formed giant, with serene features, meditating or asleep.  The domains he is associated with are Chaos, Healing, Knowledge, and Travel.  He has no favored weapon.  Uarthos is one of the Seven Good Gods.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Dec 10, 2004)

*The Common Calendar*


The calendar commonly used in the Lakelands is known as the Brithonian Calendar, named after the Archpriestess of Brigit who devised it.  The Brithonian Calendar is divided into four seasons, and each season into three months:  two with 30 days and one with 31.  Each season is set up so that the 31-day month falls between the 30-day months.  The “extra day” therefore falls on the equinoxes and solstices.  The seasons are Spring, Summer, Autumn, and Winter.

The months of the year are as follows:

Spring
Snowswane
     Burgeoning
     Showermont​
Summer
Verdmont
     Highsummer
     Belanmont​
Autumn
Greenleaf
     Harvesting
     Hallowmont​
Winter
Snowswax
     Deepwinter
     Hearthmont​
Each month is further divided into roughly four seven-day weeks.  The days of the week are each dedicated to one of the Seven Good Gods, and are:  Marday (Mardan), Hearthday (Brigit), Landsday (Amaethon), Smithsday (Aedor), Melladay (Mellador), Restday (Uarthos), and Sunday (Belanus).  A fortnight is fourteen days, or a period of two weeks.

Every four years, in order to keep the calendar properly in tune with the seasons, an extra day is added between Winter and Spring.  This is called the Dark Day, and the veils between the worlds of the living and dead are believed to be especially thin at that time.

Farmers, peasants, and those who carry old lore will sometimes speak of “tendays”.  This is a holdover from a previous calendar system, which used thirteen months (or moonths) of 28 days each with a Festival Day to complete the year.  This calendar divided its months into three ten-day weeks.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Dec 10, 2004)

Oh, yeah, players will also gain access to the Lakelands Yahoo group, so that they can use the Totem Spirits of the Lakashi pfd, see maps, etc.


RC


----------



## Raven Crowking (Dec 10, 2004)

I have been asked to clarify the "Beast Tongues" language option.  Specifically, what types of Beast Tongues are available?  The general list for the Lakelands region is below.  Please take into account that dialects exist.  For example, the Cat Tongue is a dialect of the Feline Tongue.  Anyone speaking the Feline Tongue will understand the Cat Tongue, and vice versa, but will also know that the speaker learned the language (directly or indirectly) from intelligent domestic cats or similar creatures.  Similarly, a Lynx Tongue speaker speaks the Feline Tongue in the manner of an intelligent lynx.

This list does not include all possible dialects.  Players who select a Beast Tongue are encouraged to be as specific as they like.

SOME EXAMPLES OF ROOT BEAST TONGUES IN THE LAKELANDS

Bovine Tongue (cows)
Canine Tongue
Chicken Tongue
Deer Tongue (includes elk and relatives)
Duck Tongue
Feline Tongue
Goat Tongue (sheep tongue is related)
Hedgehog Tongue
Heron Tongue
Horse Tongue
Lizard Tongue
Piscene Tongue (fish)
Porcine Tongue (pigs)
Raven Tongue
Rodent Tongue
Serpent Tongue
Sheep Tongue (goat tongue is related)
Skunk Tongue
Songbird Tongue
Turtle Tongue
Ursine Tongue (bears)
Weasel Tongue (includes ferrets, ermines, otters, etc.)

Hopefully, this will help.  Feel free to choose Beast Tongues not on this list, using this list as a guide.  Note that some creatures are not present in the Lakelands (temperate western), so there is no Elephant Tongue or Rhinoceros Tongue listed.  This does not mean that such languages do not exist in the world, merely that they are unlikely to be spoken (or useful) in this area.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Dec 10, 2004)

*Selby-by-the-Water*

Here is a map of Selby-by-the-Water, for those who are interested.  Image is copyright (c) 2004 Daniel J. Bishop.


----------



## wolfheart (Dec 10, 2004)

I would love to join this game.  I have played some PbP in the past and found daily posts to be somewhat burdensome, 1-2 a week sounds like a more realistic pace considering all my real world responsibilities.  

Everything I have read of your's so far has been top shelf, and I especially like the one pantheon system as opposed to all the races having their own.

I have a couple character ideas, and would like to know a little about what kind of campaign this will be?  Is it based out of Selby-by-the-Water or some other locale like Long Archer?  Will it be character heavy or combat heavy?  Will their be a lot of city encounters or will it be primarily wilderness?  Where do we submit characters for your approval?


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Dec 10, 2004)

I am definitely interested in playing in this game.  I enjoyed reading the campaign/setting information you posted here and think adventuring in this setting would be a great deal of fun.  Not sure about what sort of character I want to play yet but will begin thinking about it and working on it.

Toric


----------



## Krug (Dec 10, 2004)

I'm definitely interested. The campaign world is wonderfully intriguing. I'm interested in either a Lakashi raven or wolf tribe Shaman, or a goblin Psion or Psychic Warrior.


----------



## Sado (Dec 10, 2004)

I would also like to know more about what kind of campaign it will be, so that I will be able to explain why any potential character is coming along.  

For the time being, I'd like to offer my services as a Dwarven Bard who loves to regale audiences with tales of old Marrowgate. Will be sort of a handyman/jack-of-all trades kind of guy.  Subject to change based on further information on the campaign.

EDIT-Also a question about the languages, I assume everyone knows the common tongue, so a dwarf would speak common, low dwarven, and high dwarven automatically?


----------



## Raven Crowking (Dec 10, 2004)

My general method as DM is to offer options, so the types of adventures the characters would be involved with would depend very much on the choices made by the players.  There is a *lot* of wilderness in the Lakelands, so travel itself can be an adventure.  The campaign information above does not take into account, either, that the live-action version of Lakelands now has a little less than six years in-game time beneath its belt.  I was imagining beginning the game in Selby-by-the-Water because it is both cosmopolitan and nicely central to some interesting locations.

I use a lot of non-standard monsters, and I feel free to make up my own.  I make up my own diseases (more interesting/realistic ones).  I make up my own poisons and addictive substances.  Lots of fun stuff.  Of course, I also use what's in the Core Rules and related sourcebooks as much as I want.

Wolfheart, I am imagining that a pbp will work better if the game is character-heavy rather than combat-heavy, but, again, this will depend largely on character choices.

Krug, while you could not be a dwarf psion in this setting (for Cosmological reasons Yet to Be Revealed) you _could_ be a goblin psion.  In the Lakelands, goblins are far more crafty and folkloric than they are usually portrayed.  In the live game, we have had an Orc PC, so the idea of using a monster race is not completely undoable.  Naturally, you would face some prejudice.

Toric, nice to hear from you.

Sado, you are correct in your assumption.  Elves and gnomes both gain Sylvan instead of elvish and gnomish.  Characters who would gain Orcish instead gain the Dark Tongue.  


RC


----------



## Samuel Leming (Dec 10, 2004)

If you still have room, I'd love to play one of those faerie cats you mentioned.  Probably a rogue since that's the first thing that comes to mind when I think about playing a cat.  Since you already have a bard, maybe a swashbuckling type fighter or a sorcerer instead?

Sam


----------



## Raven Crowking (Dec 10, 2004)

I'm open to as many as six characters.  So, not full yet.  Players should get a Yahoo account (if they don't have one already; it's free) then e-mail me at professor_sorrow at yahoo dot com, and I'll add their accounts to the Lakelands RPG group.  That way, you can have access to all materials currently available (though you might get the odd email that doesn't relate to you at all...such as changes in live game scheduling).


RC


----------



## wolfheart (Dec 10, 2004)

I will get right on it.  I am thinking of either a dwarf fighter/cleric or fighter/ranger.  He would be a crusty warrior type who would be seeking to reopen Marrowgate.  And don't be thinking he would be a combat medic, he would be more of a wrath of Aedor type.  Punch first and heal later.

The f/r would be the same concept except he would be a guide and explorer, almost Indiana Jones like.  

As I said, I will get started and wait to see what the others are doing before I choose a direction to go.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Dec 10, 2004)

Raven,

Right now I am thinking of maybe doing a Human or Elven Wizard or Sorcerer or possibly an Elven Ranger or a simple Human Fighter.  I will mull over these possibilities today and try to come to a decision later this evening.  I will send you an e-mail ASAP from my yahoo mail account.

Toric


----------



## Krug (Dec 10, 2004)

Will get working on Grok, the goblin Psion right away. 

I'm assuming the race characteristics are those in the SRD?


----------



## wolfheart (Dec 10, 2004)

I am going to play Dain Winterforge, Dwarven fighter/cleric.  As I stated before, though, he is not going to be some walking hospital.  hopefully someone else will choose a class that can help out with the healing duties.

One quick question, though, what is the skill point cost for languages?  Is it 1 point to speak the language and 1 point to read/write.  It also states above that clerics and wizards are the only ones with auto-literacy.  How does that effect the skill point cost?  Playing a f/c means I won't have a lot of skill points to throw around, so I want to be sure I know the cost of things.

Also, are we using the starting cash from the DMG for third level characters, and what is your view on starting with magic items?


----------



## Sado (Dec 10, 2004)

I'll be Yorgalf "Yorgi" Thunderheart (also known affectionately as "Thunder-Arse to some of his more vulgar associates due to an unfortunate "mishap" he experienced while engaged in revelry), a bawdy, rambunctious Dwarven Bard. His role in the party, aside from his Bardic talents, will be a jack-of-all-trades handyman type.

I'll try and have him ready by this time tomorrow.


----------



## Krug (Dec 11, 2004)

First cut:

```
[B]Name:[/B]  Glom
[B]Class:[/B] Psion
[B]Race:[/B]  Goblin
[B]Size:[/B] Small
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] Chaotic Neutral
[B]Deity:[/B] 

[B]Str:[/B] 9  -1     [B]Level:[/B] 3        [B]XP:[/B] 3,000
[B]Dex:[/B] 16 +3     [B]BAB:[/B] +1         [B]HP:[/B] 12 (3d4+3)
[B]Con:[/B] 12 +1     [B]Grapple:[/B] -5     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] -/-
[B]Int:[/B] 17 +3     [B]Speed:[/B] 30'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] -
[B]Wis:[/B] 12 +1     [B]Init:[/B] +3        [B]Spell Save:[/B] - 
[B]Cha:[/B] 11 +0     [B]ACP:[/B] 0          [B]Spell Fail:[/B] 0%


                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]         10    +2    +0    +3    +1    +0    +0    17
[B]Touch:[/B] 14              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 13

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      1    +1   +0     +2
[B]Ref:[/B]                       1    +3   +0     +4
[B]Will:[/B]                      3    +1   +0     +4

[b]Armor                  Bonus   Dex   ACP  Weight  Cost[/b]
Leather                     +2      6     0    7.5lb  10gp

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical   Range     Weight  Cost[/B]
Light X-bow, MW Dp Crsytl   +7       1d6+1      19-20/x2    80'      4 lb    1335gp
- Bolts (20)                                                         2 lb    2gp
Dagger                      +1       1d3-1P     19-20/x2    10'      1 lb    1gp

[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Goblin, Uthark, The Dark Tongue

[B]Abilities:[/B] Small size: +1 bonus to Armor Class, +1 bonus on attack rolls, +4 bonus on Hide checks, –4 penalty on grapple checks, lifting and carrying limits 3/4 those of Medium 

characters, Darkvision: 60'

[B]Feats:[/B] Point Blank Shot, Psionic Shot, Combat Manifestation

[B]Skill Points:[/B] -  30     [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 6
[B]Skills                  Abil Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Autohypnosis              Wis  3      +1 +2(Syn) +6
Concentration             Con  5      +1         +6
Knowlege (Psionics)       Int  2      +3         +5
Disable Device            Int  2      +3         +5
Psicraft                  Int  6      +3         +9
Use Psionic Device        Cha  4      +0         +4
Hide (cc)                 Dex  2      +3  +4(Sz) +8
Move Silently (cc)        Dex  2      +3    +4   +8
Ride (cc)                 Dex  2      +3    +4   +8
Spot (cc)                 Wis  2      +1         +3
Listen (cc)               Wis  0      +1         +1

[B]Equipment:                Cost  Weight[/B]
Backpack                   2gp     .5lb
Rations (4 days)           2gp    2  lb 
Waterskin                  1gp    1  lb
Potion of CLW (x2)       200gp    1  lb

[b]Power Points:[/b] 15(11+4(Int))  [b]Max Power Level:[/b] 2  
[b]Discipline:[/b] Kineticist (Psychokinesis)
[i]Powers Known (7) [/i] 
1st: Control Object(d), Create Sound, Stomp, Energy Ray, Far Hand
2nd (3):  Energy Missile (d), Id Insinuation

[b]Display[/b]:
Auditory - Crackling sound
Visual   - Blue sparks crackle around
Material - Ectoplasmic substance materialises
Mental   - A momentary flash, like a lightbulb going off
Olfactory - Smell of ozone

[B]Total Weight:[/B] 20 lb               [B]Money:[/B]  

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]           23lb   46lb  92lb 186lb

[B]Age:[/B] 14 years
[B]Height:[/B] 3'2"
[B]Weight:[/B] 70 lbs
[B]Eyes:[/B] Green-Brown
[B]Hair:[/B] Sickly yellow
[B]Skin:[/B] Green
```

Description: Glom is an ugly, scarred male goblin with sickly green skin and yellowing 
teeth.

Background: Glom's power was activated when he was struck by lightning as a waif. 

Miraculously surviving, he found he had mental abilities that allowed him to do... stuff. He was feared by other goblins, and a bit of a bully, relying on his mental abilities (both psionic and intelligence) to get him out of trouble. Eventually, he decided to abandon his Blacktooth tribe. He enjoys the power of electricity most, particularly when it ripples through other people's bodies.

Even when he's using his psionic powers, Glom stll likes to wield Shrike, his deep crystal crossbow.


----------



## Sado (Dec 11, 2004)

Actually I may not get to it this weekend. I forgot I'm going out of town for a couple days.


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Dec 11, 2004)

Sounds interesting. Can I be number 6? I'd like to try a human psychic warrior.
I'll post stats tomorrow.

Edit: I think I'll go with a fighter instead.


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Dec 11, 2004)

Turns out I've got a few hours on my hands, so here's a preliminary build (for consistency's sake, I'll use Krug's character format).

I just rolled these stats using 4d6 drop lowest (where is this luck when I'm playing the lotto..), but a 17 and an 18 almost feels a little cartoonish to me. If you want me to reroll, let me know.

I rolled hit points normally. If you want to use average hit points or somesuch, let me know also.

I'll add a character background later.


```
Name:  Horsom
Class: Fighter
Race:  Human
Size: Medium
Gender: Male
Alignment: Neutral Good
Deity: Celene, Herne, Aedor, Amaethon

Str: 18 +4      Level: 4       XP: 6675
Dex: 18 +4     BAB: +4        HP: 39 (10 + 1 + 3d10 + 3)
Con: 13 +1     Grapple: +8    Dmg Red: -/-
Int: 12 +1     Speed: 30'     Spell Res: -
Wis: 13 +1     Init: +4       Spell Save: - 
Cha: 10 +0     ACP: -1        Spell Fail: n/a


                   Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total
Armor:             10    +4    +2     +4    +0     +0    +0     20
Touch: 14              Flatfooted: 16 

                         Base   Mod  Misc  Total
Fort:                      4    +1   +0     +5
Ref:                       1    +4   +0     +5
Will:                      1    +1   +0     +2

Armor                     Bonus   Dex   ACP  Weight  Cost
Chain Shirt,
   masterwork              +4      4    -1     25lb  250gp
Wooden Shield, large,
   darkwood                +2     n/a   +0      5lb  107gp

Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical    Range     Weight  Cost
Composite Longbow,        +10      d8+6         x3        110      1.5lb   530gp
   Mighty (+4 Str
   bonus),
   darkwood
Greataxe                  +8     d12+6         x3        n/a       20lb    20gp
Battleaxe,
   masterwork             +10      d8+4         x3        n/a        7lb   310gp
Dagger                    +8      d4+4      19-20/x2      10        1lb     2gp
 
* NOTE: Horsom doesn't carry all of his weapons at the same time - the right tool for the right job

Languages: Common

Abilities: n/a

Feats:
Point Blank Shot
Precise Shot
Weapon Focus (comp. longbow)
Weapon Focus (battleaxe)
Rapid Shot
Weapon Specialisation (comp. longbow)

Skill Points: -  28     Max Ranks: 7
Skills                  Abil Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total
Read Language
(Common)                 Int   1     n/a  n/a   n/a
Read Language
(Parthelonian)           Int   1     n/a  n/a   n/a
Speak Language
(Parthelonian)           Int   1     n/a  n/a   n/a
Spot (cc)                Wis   3     +1   +0     +4
Search                   Int   0     +1   +0     +1
Ride                     Dex   3     +4   +0     +7
Handle Animal            Cha   4     +0   +0     +4
Move Silently (cc)       Dex   1     +4   -1     +5
Swim                     Str   2     +3    *     +5
Listen (cc)              Wis   0     +1   +0     +1
Profession (sailor) (cc) Wis   1     +1   +0     +2
Hide (cc)                Dex   1     +4   -1     +4
Knowledge           
(Parthelonians) (cc)     Int   2     +1   +0     +3

Equipment:                Cost  Weight
Satchel                    2gp  0.5lb
Rations (4 days)           2gp    2lb 
Bedroll                  0.1gp    5lb
Waterskin                  1gp    1lb
Everburning Torch         90gp    1lb
Stone of Alarm          1000gp    2lb 
Arrows (20)                1gp    3lb

Total Weight: 73lb               Money: 384.9gp

                      Lgt   Med   Hvy    Lift
Max Weight:          86lb  173lb  260lb 520lb

Age: 18 years
Height: 5'10"
Weight: 204 lbs
**Lakashi heritage for skin, eye, and hair colour
Eyes: 
Hair: warrior's knot (sounds better than a ponytail! :P)
Skin:
```

Character Background

Horsom Moss was born on a small farmstead outside the town of Long Archer on the 4th day of Harvesting, 18 years ago. His family, like many of the less well-to-do residents of Long Archer, were subsistence farmers who made their living felling trees for the Baron.

His paternal grandmother was a Lakashi tribeswoman whom his grandfather met on his travels in the Weirwood.

Horsom is a typical member of the Moss clan, large and athletic; a very rough-and-tumble type. Unlike most of his kinfolk, however, he possesses a keen interest in gadgets, gimmickry, and esoteric knowledge of all sorts. It wasn't long after he was allowed to accompany his father and uncles to town that he was befriended by one of the resident merchants of Long Archer, Corvo Snowmantle, who found young Horsom's fascination with the crude mechanical toys in his shop endearing. Whenever Horsom's family returned to Long Archer, Horsom would make an excuse to visit with his friend Corvo. It was here that Horsom learned to read Mardani and Parthelonian.

Upon entering his mid-teens, Horsom went out into the world to seek his fortunes. Through Corvo's connections, he hired on as a merchant caravan guard. In the two or so years since then, Horsom has travelled with his merchant charges to Selby-by-the-Water and other nearby towns. He's also served as guard and sailor aboard a few merchant-vessels, where he learned basic nautical skills. Horsom regularly sends his guardsman wages home to his family.

Horsom is proud of his developing skills as a warrior, especially his keen archer's eye. In direct combat, he favours the axe, a tool he has grown used to felling trees to help support his family.

Horsom is a fairly religious fellow, and pays homage to the druidic deities Celene and Herne, as well as Amaethon, god of the harvest (as many farmers do). His association with Corvo has taught him to respect the teachings of Aedor as well.

Though he appreciates that his duties as guardsman have helped him see parts of the world he never would have otherwise, Horsom is starting to feel constrained by his current 'career path'. He seeks adventure and his friend Corvo has occasionally suggested that Horsom turn archaeologist and visit some of the ancient Parthelonian ruins in the area for him.

Edit: I had an incorrect cost for the bow and I made the bow, chain shirt, and axe masterwork.
Edit2: Forgot the bonus skill points for being human. Made my shield and bow darkwood items (assuming this material exists in the campaign world).
Edit3: Added character background.
Edit4: Replaced Power Attack with Precise Shot.


----------



## wolfheart (Dec 12, 2004)

I am trying to use the format that was used above for my character record.  But for some reason it all comes up as one long line.

I am not overly computer literate

help!


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Dec 12, 2004)

Hi wolfheart,

Just copy and paste your txt file into a new message. I just tried it and it looks perfect.


----------



## Krug (Dec 12, 2004)

Remember to put the {/code} at the end, where you replace { with [ and } with ].


----------



## wolfheart (Dec 12, 2004)

```
[B]Name:[/B] Dain Winterforge
[B]Class:[/B] Fighter 2/Cleric 1
[B]Race:[/B] Dwarf
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] Lawful Good
[B]Deity:[/B] Aedor

[B]Str:[/B] 16 +3            [B]Level:[/B] 3        [B]XP:[/B] 3000
[B]Dex:[/B] 12 +1            [B]BAB:[/B] +2         [B]HP:[/B] 31 (2d10+1d8+6)
[B]Con:[/B] 15 +2            [B]Grapple:[/B] +5     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] na/-
[B]Int:[/B] 10 +0            [B]Speed:[/B] 15'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] na
[B]Wis:[/B] 15 +2            [B]Init:[/B] +1        [B]Spell Save:[/B] +2
[B]Cha:[/B] 12 +1            [B]ACP:[/B] -4         [B]Spell Fail:[/B] 0%

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]          10    +5    +3    +1    +0    +X    +X    19
[B]Touch:[/B] 11              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 18

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                  5    +2          +7
[B]Ref:[/B]                   0    +1   +2     +3
[B]Will:[/B]                  2    +2          +4

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical    Weight    Cost[/B]
"Tor-Angol"                  
   Cold Iron MW Warhammer    +7     1d8+3         x3         8       324gp
Longsword                    +5     1d8+3      19-20/x2      4        15gp
Silvered Daggers (5)       +5(+3)   1d4+3      19-20/x2     1(5)      50gp
Throwing Axes (2)          +5(+3)   1d6+3         x2        4(8)      16gp

[B]Languages:[/B] Tradespeach (R/W)
                  Low Dwarven (R/W)
                  High Old Dwarven (R/W)

[B]Abilities:[/B] Darkvision, 60'
                  Stonecunning
                  +1 atk vs orcs and goblinoids
                  +4 dodge vs giant types
                  +2 appraise checks related to rare or wonderous items
                  +2 Craft checks related to stone or metal
                  Spontaneous Casting
                  Turn Undead
                     Times/Day            4
                     Turning Check       +1
                     Turning Damage   2d6+2
                  Domains
                     Strength
                       Granted Power:  Feat of strength; +1 STR for 1 rd, 1/day
                     War
                       Granted Power:  Prof. and Weapon Focus w/ warhammer
                  Spells per day
                      0-level      3
                      1-level      2+1  
                    
[B]Feats:[/B]     Lightning Reflexes
                  Power Attack
                     Cleave
                  Combat Casting
                  Weapon Focus (Warhammer)

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 12       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 6/3
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Climb                         1    +3          +4
Craft (Armorer)               4    +0    +2    +6
Craft (Weaponsmith)           4    +0    +2    +6
Jump                          1    +3          +4  
Knowledge (Religion)          2    +0          +2

[B]Equipment:                       Cost  Weight[/B]
MW Breast Plate                    350gp     30
Large Steel Shield +1             1170gp     15        
Silver Holy Symbol                  25gp      1
Compact Prayer Book                 15gp      1
Spell Comp. Pouch                    5gp      3
Backpack                             2gp      2
Bedroll                              1sp      5
Flint & Steel                        1gp      -
Pipe w/ pipeweed                     2gp      -
Belt Pouch                           1gp      3
Waterskin                            1gp      4
Whetstone                            2cp      1
Bandoleer                            5sp     1/2
Potion Belt                          1gp      1
Potion of Cure Light Wounds (x2)   100gp      -
Potion of Bull's Strength          300gp      -

[B]Non-Adventuring Inventory        Cost   Weight[/B]
MW Artisan's Tools (Smithing)       55gp      5
Cleric's Vestments                   5gp      6
Artisan's Outfit                     --       4
Leather Armor                       10gp     15 
"Anvil" Mule                         8gp      -
   -Bit and Bridle                   2gp      1
   -Pack Saddle                      5gp     15
   -Saddle Bags                      4gp      8

[B]Total Weight:[/B]91.5lb      [B]Money:[/B] 230gp 23sp 8cp

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]             76   153   230   460  1150

[B]Age:[/B] 68
[B]Height:[/B] 4'7"
[B]Weight:[/B] 183lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Black
[B]Hair:[/B] Red
[B]Skin:[/B] Deep tan
```
*Appearance:* Dain wears his thick red hair shorn short, and often braids his beard to keep it out of the way while he works the forge.  His dark eyes are very emotive, and express a depth to this dwarf that his rough features and mannerisms would not suggest.  His face is weathered and scarred from the orc and giant hunts of his martial youth.  Dain is large by dwarven standards, yet his bulk belies a agility that is unusual for his race.  He is most often found in his smithing clothes, covered in carbon and ash, and grinning from ear to ear.  He is most uncomfortable when he must don his ceremonial robes, and does so as infrequently as his station will allow.

*Background:* Dain was the youngest of three sons born to Dalin Winterforge.  His father was the captain-at-arms charged with keeping the roads leading to the Sunward Kingdom of Deepinghelm free from monsters and brigands.  Dalin was a mighty warrior who slew many great beasts in service of the Deep.  All three of his sons followed in their fathers footsteps, joining the hunting parties that would track foul creatures to their doom.  These were good times for the Winterforge clan, fighting side by side, reckless throwing themselves into battle, and bragging about hard earned scars and their body count.  Then came the day that the winterforge men rushed headlong into a giant encampment, only to find that these giants were aided by dark sorcery.  A great and terrible battle ensued, and though the dwarves proved to be the victors, Dalin had fallen to some withering magic the dwarves had never seen before.  It was with heavy hearts that the Winterforge boys carried their father back to Deepinghelm.  The whole of the Deep turned out for his funeral, and the kingdom entered a season of mourning for the mighty Dalin.  Dain's oldest brother, Davin, took up the mantel of captain-at-arms and resumed the hunts with the taste of vengance on his tongue.  His middle brother, Darin, continued on the hunts as well.  Darin, though, became a proponent of using stealth and guile rather than brute strength to overwhelm the enemies of the Deep.  Darin went out among the surface folk and learned the ways of the wild.  Upon his return to the Deep, he formed his own unit of Cavestalkers, scouts and rangers that would aid in the hunt.  Dain found a different way to deal with his grief.  He joined the priesthood of Aedor, where he found solice in the Great Smith's teachings.  He worked the forge for nearly a dozen years to gain acceptance into the priesthood.  His final test for entry was the forging of his hammer, Tor-Angol.  Dain spent the better part of a year crafting the weapon from cold iron found in the depth's of the furthest reaching mines, near the root of the mountain itself.  So consuming was his work that he felt a bit of his spirit entered the iron, and to this day it pains Dain to be parted with it for any length of time.  The inner peace that he found mended his heart, but his soul still longed for the action that his former life had held.  He knew he could not go back to the hunt, for the priests had invested to much time in his training to let him run around chasing monsters in the dark places of the Trollshanks.  He also knew he would never truly be happy preaching to the flock and working the forge.  He petitioned his masters to let him travel, or as he put it, to take the message of Aedor and the superior quality of the Deep's ironwork to the unwashed masses of the lakelands.  Almost to his surprise, the ecclesiastic's agreed to his terms.  His brother's were recalled from the field so the Winterforge clan could send Dain off in the appropriate dwarven fashion, a grand feast and plenty of ale.  At the party, his brothers gave gifts of farewell to the relatively young dwarf.  Darin gave his brother Anvil, his most trusted mule, so that Dain may return one day laiden with riches from the Lakelands.  Not to be outdone, Davin gave Dain their father's enchanted shield, which had been in the family for centuries.  Dain was taken aback at so grand a gift, but Davin insisted, saying that it would ensure his return, that he might pass it on to the next generation of Winterforge's.  The party lasted for a week, as all good dwarven parties do, but then it came time to leave.  Dain walked out of the gates of the Sunward Kingdom, gifts in tow, letters of introduction in hand, and a hangover that lasted for days.  In the following monthes he has travelled across the lakelands, and finds himself now in the great city of Selby-by-the-Water.  He has found a temporary home in the temple there, where he has worked the forge and taught new techniques to some of the local smith's.  But, recently, his mind has started to wander down paths yet unseen, and his soul is beginning to clamor for adventure again.


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Dec 12, 2004)

Added a character background (see my previous post).


----------



## Raven Crowking (Dec 12, 2004)

Krug said:
			
		

> Will get working on Grok, the goblin Psion right away.
> 
> I'm assuming the race characteristics are those in the SRD?





Yes.  Remember that goblins speak the Dark Tongue rather than Goblin.  Also, languages like Kobold are actually versions of the Reptile Tongue.


RC


----------



## Raven Crowking (Dec 12, 2004)

wolfheart said:
			
		

> One quick question, though, what is the skill point cost for languages?  Is it 1 point to speak the language and 1 point to read/write.  It also states above that clerics and wizards are the only ones with auto-literacy.  How does that effect the skill point cost?  Playing a f/c means I won't have a lot of skill points to throw around, so I want to be sure I know the cost of things.





1 point per language, 1 point for literacy.  Clerics and wizards gain one literacy system for free.




> Also, are we using the starting cash from the DMG for third level characters, and what is your view on starting with magic items?





I tend to run a magic-lite world, but you are welcome to select magic items for your characters, so long as you understand that I may veto anything I think too potent.


RC


----------



## Raven Crowking (Dec 12, 2004)

*Glom Accepted*



			
				Krug said:
			
		

> Description: Glom is an ugly, scarred male goblin with sickly green skin and yellowing teeth.
> 
> Background: Glom's power was activated when he was struck by lightning as a waif.
> 
> ...





Glom is accepted.  Please note that "Goblin" does not exist as a language; you know the Dark Tongue that you share with orcs, bugbears, etc.


RC


----------



## Raven Crowking (Dec 12, 2004)

Ulorian said:
			
		

> Horsom Moss was born on a small farmstead outside the town of Long Archer on the 4th day of Harvesting, 18 years ago. His family, like many of the less well-to-do residents of Long Archer, were subsistence farmers who made there living felling trees for the Baron.





Accepted.

I hadn't given a lot of thought re:  Darkwood, but there's no inconsistency with the world as it is.


RC


----------



## Raven Crowking (Dec 12, 2004)

wolfheart said:
			
		

> Dain Winterforge





So far, so good.


RC


----------



## Raven Crowking (Dec 12, 2004)

Two quick questions:


1)  Now that we have six players, how do I change the thread title to indicate we're full?

2)  Did any of you go through the story hours when preparing your characters?  Just curious on this second one.


RC


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Dec 12, 2004)

1) No idea.. I tried editing the title of a thread I created and couldn't figure it out. Maybe you have to PM one of the site admins to do it for you?

2) No I didn't. I'll check them out though.


----------



## Krug (Dec 13, 2004)

Thanks. I suppose we start with std gold? Will make the adjustments and post him again.

Edit the first post and put a [FULL] to indicate no longer recruiting.


----------



## wolfheart (Dec 13, 2004)

2. I have started to read the storyhour, I am hoping to get through a good chunk of it before I come up with a definite background.


----------



## Sado (Dec 13, 2004)

I hate to do this, but I just found out today that I got a new job that I had been bucking for. Good news for me, but I don't think I'll be able to juggle that and another game right now. I'm gonna have to drop. Sorry about that, but better now than once we've started, right?

Good luck with it, it sounds like fun.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Dec 13, 2004)

Sado said:
			
		

> I hate to do this, but I just found out today that I got a new job that I had been bucking for. Good news for me, but I don't think I'll be able to juggle that and another game right now. I'm gonna have to drop. Sorry about that, but better now than once we've started, right?
> 
> Good luck with it, it sounds like fun.





Congrats on the job, Sado.

I just sent out the invites to the Yahoo Group today, and I included you anyway.  So, if you ever feel like checking out what's going on, you'll be able to do so.


RC


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Dec 13, 2004)

I just noticed that I didn't take any knowledge skills, despite this being a major factor in my character background. I'd like to remove 1 rank each from Spot, Profession (sailor), and Move Silently and take 3 ranks in Knowledge (Parthelonians).


----------



## Raven Crowking (Dec 13, 2004)

OKay.

RC


----------



## wolfheart (Dec 13, 2004)

all signed up with the lakeland's group.  I found some good info in their for Dain's background, which I just posted.  Let me know if something seems out of place.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Dec 14, 2004)

Raven,

I am still here and planning to play.  Been busy the last few days and haven't been able to sit down and make the character.  I'll have it ready either tomorrow or Wednesday at the latest and will post it then.  Sorry for the delay.

Toric


----------



## maddmic (Dec 14, 2004)

I am definately interested in this game.  it looks as though you still need another and I would like to be #6.  I will coem up w/ a character tonight and post it here.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Dec 14, 2004)

Okay, Maddmic, you're in.




			
				Toric_Arthendain said:
			
		

> I am still here and planning to play.  Been busy the last few days and haven't been able to sit down and make the character.  I'll have it ready either tomorrow or Wednesday at the latest and will post it then.  Sorry for the delay.





No worries Toric.  Once we get started, turns are going to be probably 1-2 moves per week.  My schedule is pretty full, too!  I understand.


RC


----------



## maddmic (Dec 14, 2004)

Raven

As I kind of sold my 3.0 books and can't find the info in the SRD, how much gold does each of us start with?  Also, how are you handling HP's?

Edit:
I have switched gears and am looking at making a cleric of some type.  I'm thinking of a half-orc right now.  And to clarify, we don't have to roll for our stats as long as the total bonus does not exceed 10?


----------



## Samuel Leming (Dec 14, 2004)

*Maldordo*

This is Maldordo the Rogue Faerie Cat

I didn't roll any of this.  I assigned stats within the parameters given based upon how I envision my character.


```
Name:      Maldordo
Class:     Rogue
Race:      Faerie Cat
Size:      Medium / Tiny
Gender:    Tom
Alignment: Chaotic Good
Deity:     Cat Lord

Str: 13/ 3 +1/-4      Level:    2       XP: 3000
Dex: 20/15 +5/+2      BAB:     +1       HP: 14/10 (6 + 1d6 + 4/0)
Con: 14/10 +2/+0      Grapple: +1/-12   Dmg Red: -/-
Int: 12    +1         Speed:    30'     Spell Res: -
Wis:  9    -1         Init:    +9/+6    Spell Save: -
Cha: 13    +1         ACP:      0       Spell Fail: 20%

                   Base  Armor  Shld   Dex    Size   Nat  Misc  Total
Armor:             10    +3/+0  +0     +5/+2  +0/+2  +0   +0    18/14
Touch:                                                          15/14
Flatfooted:                                                     12/12

                         Base   Mod    Misc  Total
Fort:                      0    +2/+0  +0    +2/+0
Ref:                       3    +5/+2  +0    +8/+5
Will:                      0    -1     +0    -1

Armor                    Bonus   Dex   ACP  Weight  Cost
Studded Leather(MW)      +3      5     0    20 lb   175gp

Weapons                        Attack   Damage     Critical   Range     Weight  Cost
Rapier(MW)                     +3       1d6+1      18-20/x2             3 lb    308gp
Dagger                         +2       1d4+1      19-20/x2   10'       1 lb      2gp
Composite Shortbow(Mighty MW)  +7       1d6+1         20/x3   70'       2 lb    450pg
- Arrows (20)                                                           3 lb      1gp

Abilities: Alternate Form (3/day)
               Low-light vision in cat and felinid form.
           Sneak attack +1d6
           Evasion

Languages: Tradespeach
           Cat
           Rodent
           Canine

Feats:     Improved Initiative

Skill Points: -  45     Max Ranks: 5/2.5
Skills                  Abil Ranks  Mod       Misc      Total
Appraise                Int
Balance                 Dex  5      +5/+5/+2  +0/+4/+8  +10/+14/+15
Bluff                   Cha
Climb                   Str  4      +1/+2*              +5/+6
Decipher Script         Int
Diplomacy               Cha
Disable Device          Int  3      +1                  +4
Disguise                Cha  1      +1/+1     +0/+10    +2/+12
Escape Artist           Dex  1      +5/+2               +6/+3
Forgery                 Int
Gather Information      Cha
Hide                    Dex  5      +5/+2     +0/+12*   +10/+19**
Inunuendo               Wis
Intimidate              Cha
Intuit Direction        Wis  1      -1                  +0
Jump                    Str  1      +1/-4               +2/-3
Listen                  Wis  2      -1                  +1
Move Silently           Dex  5      +5/+2     +0/+4     +10/+11
Open Lock               Dex  2      +5/-      +0/-      +7/-
Perform                 Cha
Pick Pockets            Dex  1      +5/-      +0/-      +6/-
Read Lips               Int
Rezad Mardani            Int  1       -         -         -
Search                  Int  5      +1                  +6
Sense Motive            Wis
Speak Canine                 1       -         -         -
Spot                    Wis  3      -1                  +2
Swim                    Str
Tumble                  Dex  4      +5/+2               +9/+6
Use Magic Device        Cha
Use Rope                Dex

*  uses Dex mod for climb checks in natural form.
** additional +4 in tall grass & heavy undergrowth

Equipment:                       Cost    Weight
Studded Leather(MW)              175gp   20 lb
Rapier(MW)                       308gp    3 lb
Dagger                             2gp    1 lb
Composite Shortbow(Mighty MW)    450gp    2 lb
Arrows(20)                         1gp    3 lb
Thieves' Tools(MW)               100gp    2 lb
Backpack                           2gp    2 lb
Rations (2 days)                   1gp    2 lb
Waterskin                          1gp    4 lb
```

In his natural form, Maldordo appears to be a black domestic shorthair cat with a star-shaped tuft of white fur upon his chest. His felinid form is much the same.  In human form he looks like a wiry broad-shoulder black-haired man of less than medium height.

Why is Maldordo here? He's exploring. He wants to know what's over there and what's in that box.  Sometimes he wants to know what's in your pockets.

Sam


----------



## Raven Crowking (Dec 14, 2004)

maddmic said:
			
		

> As I kind of sold my 3.0 books and can't find the info in the SRD, how much gold does each of us start with?  Also, how are you handling HP's?





Assume average gp for a character of your class/level per the DMG.  You may purchase magic items (heirlooms, or loot from previous adventures).  As far as hit points go, 1st level characters get max hp, then hp are rolled.  Of course, not being there in person, I can't really enforce the "rolled" part.  Use your best judgment.




> I have switched gears and am looking at making a cleric of some type.  I'm thinking of a half-orc right now.  And to clarify, we don't have to roll for our stats as long as the total bonus does not exceed 10?





Correct.


RC


----------



## Raven Crowking (Dec 14, 2004)

Samuel Leming said:
			
		

> Doesn't qualify for the weapon finesse feat. Drat!





Why not?




			
				3.0 SRD said:
			
		

> Weapon Finesse [General]
> 
> Prerequisite: Proficient with weapon, base attack bonus +1 or higher.
> 
> ...


----------



## Samuel Leming (Dec 14, 2004)

To top everything off, now I've got insomnia   



			
				Raven Crowking said:
			
		

> Samuel Leming said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I'll take it!  Can Maldordo retain his 20 dex in his original cat form too?

My thinking was thus:
He gets his one miniscule feat at first level when his BAB is 0, so he didn't qualify for weapon finesse at that time.  It didn't occur to me to defer the feat to 2cd level. I haven't played that way and I've seen other player's characters corrected for such things by other DM's.

I'm just too tired,
Sam


----------



## maddmic (Dec 15, 2004)

The problem is I don't have the 3.0 DMG, and I can't find the gold piece value in the SRD.


----------



## wolfheart (Dec 15, 2004)

A third level character should start with 2700 gold according to the DMG.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Dec 15, 2004)

Samuel Leming said:
			
		

> My thinking was thus:
> 
> He gets his one miniscule feat at first level when his BAB is 0, so he didn't qualify for weapon finesse at that time.  It didn't occur to me to defer the feat to 2cd level. I haven't played that way and I've seen other player's characters corrected for such things by other DM's.





Unfortunately, your thinking was correct.  Sorry for the false hope.  

RC


----------



## wolfheart (Dec 16, 2004)

just a bump to keep us on the first page.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Dec 17, 2004)

Sorry folks, gotta buck the trend of coding the character sheet as I am not good at doing that.  I simply used a format I am comfortable with.  I am still working on the equipment list and character background and deciding on the  favored enemy.

Character Name : Selanil
Character Race : Elf
Character Class(es) : Ranger 4
Alignment : Chaotic Good

Gender : Male
Age : 142
Height : 5’ 4”
Weight : 118 lb.
Eyes : Green
Hair : Black

Character Level : 4
EXP Points Gained : 6675
EXP Needed For Next Level : 10000

Known Languages (speak only): Sylvan, Common (Tradespeech), Dark Tongue

-------------------------------------------------------

Strength : 16 (+3) 
Dexterity : 18 (+4)
Constitution : 12 (+1)
Intelligence : 12 (+1)
Wisdom : 12 (+1)
Charisma : 8 (-1)

-------------------------------------------------------

Armor Class : 18 (Chain Shirt +4, Dexterity +4)

Flatfooted Armor Class : 14
Touch Armor Class : 14

Special Armor Class Notes : 

-------------------------------------------------------

Hit Points : 30

-------------------------------------------------------

Save vs. Fortitude : +5
Save vs. Reflex : +5
Save vs. Will : +2

Special Save Notes : +2 racial saving throw bonus against Enchantment spells or effects

-------------------------------------------------------

Initiative Modifier : +4 

Base Attack Bonus : +4

Melee Attack Bonus : +7

Ranged Attack Bonus : +8 (+9 within 30 feet)

Special Combat Notes : Doesn’t suffer -4 penalty shooting into melee due to Precise Shot feat

-------------------------------------------------------

Weapons : 

Masterwork Mighty (+3) Composite Long Bow +8 (+9 within 30 feet), 1d8+3 damage (1d8+4 within 30 feet)
Masterwork Longsword +7, 1d8+3 damage
Masterwork Shortsword +7, 1d6+3 damage
**when fighting two-handed with the Longsword and Shortsword, total attack bonuses are +5/+5

-------------------------------------------------------

Skills (Total=Ranks+Ability+Misc) : 

Animal Empathy 4 = 5 - 1 + 0
Climb 5 = 2 + 3 + 0
Handle Animal 4 = 5 – 1 + 0
Heal 3 = 2 + 1 + 0
Hide 5 = 1 + 4 + 0
Intuit Direction 2 = 1 + 1 + 0
Knowledge (Nature) 6 = 5 + 1 + 0
Listen 2 = 1 + 1 + 0
Move Silently 6 = 2 + 4 + 0
Ride 5 = 1 + 4 + 0
Search 2 = 1 + 1 + 0 
Spot 3 = 2 + 1 + 0
Use Rope 5 = 1 + 4 + 0
Wilderness Lore 7 = 6 + 1 + 0

-------------------------------------------------------

Feats : 
Track (bonus Ranger feat at 1st level)
Point Blank Shot
Precise Shot
-------------------------------------------------------

Racial Features :

+2 Dexterity, -2 Constitution. 

Medium size. 

Elven base speed is 30 feet. 

Immunity to magic sleep spells and effects. 

+2 racial saving throw bonus against Enchantment spells or effects. 

Low-light Vision: Elves can see twice as far as a human in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination. They retain the ability to distinguish color and detail under these conditions. 

Proficient with either longsword or rapier; proficient with shortbow, longbow, composite longbow, and composite shortbow. 

+2 racial bonus on Listen, Search, and Spot checks. An elf who merely passes within 5 feet of a secret or concealed door is entitled to a Search check to 
notice it as if she were actively looking for the door. 

Automatic Languages: Common and Elven. 

Bonus Languages: Draconic, Gnoll, Gnome, Goblin, Orc, and Sylvan. 

Favored Class: Wizard.

Class Features :

Favored Enemy (Magical Beasts)
Track (1st level bonus feat)

-------------------------------------------------------

Equipment & Gear (include weight of individual items and total weight) : 

Masterwork Mighty (+3) Composite Long Bow (500 gp)
Masterwork Longsword (315 gp)
Masterwork Shortsword (310 gp)
Chain Shirt (100 gp)
60 Arrows (3 gp)

Total Weight of Equipment: 

Total Weight Carried: 

-------------------------------------------------------

Money : 

-------------------------------------------------------

Base Speed : 30 ft.

Normal Speed (including penalty for armor or encumbrance load) : 30 ft.

AC Check Penalty (for armor or encumbrance load, whichever figure is worse) : 0

Maximum DEX Bonus (for armor or encumbrance load, whichever figure is worse) : +4

-------------------------------------------------------

Character History :
Forthcoming


----------



## Raven Crowking (Dec 17, 2004)

My plan is to start actual play either this weekend or early next week.  Characters who are not ready should still be able to catch up.


RC


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Dec 17, 2004)

Raven Crowking said:
			
		

> My plan is to start actual play either this weekend or early next week.  Characters who are not ready should still be able to catch up.
> 
> 
> RC



sweet


----------



## Krug (Dec 18, 2004)

Revised Glom: Note that he's built with the Expanded Psionics Handbook. Hope that isn't a problem.


```
[B]Name:[/B]  Glom
[B]Class:[/B] Psion
[B]Race:[/B]  Goblin
[B]Size:[/B] Small
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] Chaotic Neutral
[B]Deity:[/B] 

[B]Str:[/B] 9  -1     [B]Level:[/B] 3        [B]XP:[/B] 3,000
[B]Dex:[/B] 16 +3     [B]BAB:[/B] +1         [B]HP:[/B] 18 (3d4+3(Con)+6(PsBody))
[B]Con:[/B] 12 +1     [B]Grapple:[/B] -5     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] -/-
[B]Int:[/B] 17 +3     [B]Speed:[/B] 30'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] -
[B]Wis:[/B] 13 +1     [B]Init:[/B] +3        [B]Spell Save:[/B] - 
[B]Cha:[/B] 8 -1      [B]ACP:[/B] 0          [B]Spell Fail:[/B] 0%


                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]         10    +3    +0    +3    +1    +0    +0    17
[B]Touch:[/B] 14              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 14

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      1    +1   +0     +2
[B]Ref:[/B]                       1    +3   +0     +4
[B]Will:[/B]                      3    +1   +0     +4

[b]Armor                  Bonus   Dex   ACP  Weight  Cost[/b]
Studded Leather, MW         +3      5     0    10lb  175gp

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical   Range     Weight  Cost[/B]
Light X-bow, MW             +5       1d6P       19-20/x2    80'      4 lb    335gp
- Bolts (20)                                                         2 lb    2gp
Dagger                      +1       1d3-1P     19-20/x2    10'      1 lb    1gp

[B]Languages:[/B] Common (R/W), Uthark (R/W), The Dark Tongue (R/W)

[B]Abilities:[/B] Small size: +1 bonus to Armor Class, +1 bonus on attack rolls, +4 bonus on Hide checks, –4 penalty on grapple checks, lifting and carrying limits 3/4 those of Medium characters, Darkvision: 60'

[B]Feats:[/B] Psionic Body, Up The Walls, Combat Manifestation

[B]Skill Points:[/B] -  30     [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 6
[B]Skills                  Abil Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Autohypnosis              Wis  3      +1 +2(Syn) +6
Concentration             Con  6      +1         +7
Knowlege (Psionics)       Int  4      +3         +7
Disable Device            Int  2      +3         +5
Psicraft                  Int  5      +3         +8
Use Psionic Device        Cha  4      -1         +3
Hide (cc)                 Dex  2      +3  +4(Sz) +8
Move Silently (cc)        Dex  2      +3    +4   +8
Ride (cc)                 Dex  0      +3    +4   +7
Spot (cc)                 Wis  2      +1         +3
Listen (cc)               Wis  0      +1         +1

[B]Equipment:                Cost  Weight[/B]
Backpack                   2gp     .5lb
Rations (4 days)           2gp    2  lb 
Waterskin                  1gp    1  lb
Potion of CLW (x2)       200gp    1  lb
Wand of Magic Missiles   750gp    1  lb
Cognizance Crystal (1PP)1000gp    1  lb

[b]Power Points:[/b] 15(11+4(Int))  [b]Max Power Level:[/b] 2  
[b]Discipline:[/b] Kineticist (Psychokinesis)
[i]Powers Known (7) [/i] 
1st (DC 14): Control Object, Create Sound, Inertial Armor, Stomp, Far Hand
2nd (DC 15): Energy Missile, Id Insinuation

[b]Display[/b]:
Auditory - Crackling sound
Visual   - Blue sparks crackle around
Material - Ectoplasmic substance materialises
Mental   - A momentary flash, like a lightbulb going off
Olfactory - Smell of ozone

[B]Total Weight:[/B] 22 lb               [B]Money:[/B] 17pp, 18 gp

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]           23lb   46lb  92lb 186lb

[B]Age:[/B] 14 years
[B]Height:[/B] 3'2"
[B]Weight:[/B] 70 lbs
[B]Eyes:[/B] Green-Brown
[B]Hair:[/B] Sickly yellow
[B]Skin:[/B] Green-Blue
```

*Description:* Glom is an ugly, scarred male goblin with sickly green skin and yellowing teeth. He wears an oversized cloak with a large hood to cover his head.

*Background:* Glom's power was activated when he was struck by lightning as a waif. Miraculously surviving, he found he had mental abilities that allowed him to do... stuff. He was feared by other goblins, and a bit of a bully, relying on his mental abilities (both psionic and intelligence) to get him out of trouble. Eventually, he decided to abandon his Blacktooth tribe. He enjoys the power of electricity most, particularly when it ripples through other people's bodies. He is not stupid though, and also enjoys sending fire through the bodies of undead.


----------



## Samuel Leming (Dec 18, 2004)

*Ready*

I've finished my character.  Maldordo is ready to explore.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Dec 18, 2004)

Krug said:
			
		

> Revised Glom: Note that he's built with the Expanded Psionics Handbook. Hope that isn't a problem.





Krug, I don't have the book.  If you tell me what I need to know to DM the character properly, it shouldn't be a problem in a play-by-post.


RC


----------



## Krug (Dec 19, 2004)

Thanks Raven. BTW, the Psionics SRD is online (and available for easy reference) here:
http://www.systemreferencedocuments.org/35/sovelior_sage/home.html


----------



## wolfheart (Dec 22, 2004)

bump


----------



## Raven Crowking (Dec 24, 2004)

Sorry, holidays!  


I'll start the story after Christmas.


RC


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Dec 24, 2004)

Sounds good.. happy holidays! *goes back to wrapping presents*


----------



## maddmic (Jan 2, 2005)

Sorry that I haven't completed my character yet.  I could've sworn that I posted that I'd be out of town for the holidays and unable to post, but I can't find it.  So, I will have him up and online by tomorrow night at the latest.


----------



## maddmic (Jan 4, 2005)

***bump***

Just wondering the status of this game....


----------



## Raven Crowking (Jan 4, 2005)

Sorry, just slow for the holidays.  We will begin shortly.

RC


----------



## maddmic (Jan 4, 2005)

No problem.  I just wanted to make sure that there was still a game before making my character.  I'll try to have him up either tonight or tomorrow night.


----------



## maddmic (Jan 4, 2005)

```
Name:  Kregor
Class: Cleric
Race:  Half-Orc
Size:  Medium
Gender:  Male
Alignment:  Neutral Good
Deity:  Ancestor:  Gragnor the Half-orc

Str: 20 +5     Level: 4        XP: 7,860
Dex: 10        BAB: +3         HP: 25 (3d8+6)
Con: 15 +2     Grapple: +7     Dmg Red: -/-
Int: 12 +1     Speed: 30'      Spell Res: -
Wis: 18 +4     Init: 0         Spell Save: - 
Cha:  8 -1     ACP: 0          Spell Fail: 0%


                   Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total
Armor:              10    +7    +2    +0    +0    +0    +0    19
Touch: 10              Flatfooted: 19

                         Base   Mod  Misc  Total
Fort:                      4    +2   +0     +6
Ref:                       1    +0   +0     +1
Will:                      4    +3   +0     +7

Armor                  Bonus   Dex   ACP  Weight  Cost
Half Plate              +7      0    -7    50lb   600gp
Shield, Large Wood      +2           -2    10lb     7gp

Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical   Range     Weight  Cost
Bastard Sword, MW        +9      1d10+5     19-20/x2    NA       10lb    335gp
Shortspear               +3      1d8+5         x3       20’       5lb      2gp
Crossbow, light          +3      1d8        19-20/x2    80’       6lb     35gp


Languages:  Common, The Dark Tongue, Lakashi
Read:  Common (cleric)

Abilities: Darkvision 60’, Orc blood
           Turn Undead
                Times/Day            3
                Turning Check       -1
                Turning Damamge  2d6+2
           Domains
                Death
                  Granted Power: May use death touch once per day 1d6/lvl
                Protection
                  Granted Power: May make a protective ward to grant person +1/lvl towards their next save once per day
           Spells per day
                0-level       5
                1-level     4+1
                2-level     3+1

Feats:  Exotic Weapon Proficiency (bastard sword), Combat Casting

Skill Points: -  21     Max Ranks: 7
Skills                  Abil Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total
Concentration             Con  5    +2    +4    +11
Craft                     Int       +1
Diplomacy                 Cha       -1
Heal                      Wis  5    +3          +8
Knowledge (Arcana)        Int       +1
Knowlege (Religion)       Int  6    +1          +7
Profession                Wis       +3           0
Scry                      Int       +1           0
Spellcraft                Int  5    +1          +6

Equipment:                                Cost  Weight
Half plate
Large Wood Shield
Bastard Sword
Light Crossbow
Bolts x 50
Shortspears x 2
Healer's kit, Masterwork
Holy symbol, silver
Cleric's vestments
Traveler's outfit
Rations, trail (per day) x 10
Backpack
Blanket, winter
Candle x 10
Case, map or scroll x 2
Flint and steel
Ink (vial) x 2
Inkpen x 3
Paper (sheet) x 20
Pouch, belt x 2
Rope, silk (50 ft.) x 2
Signal whistle
Waterskin (full) x 2
Whetstone

[b]Magic:[/b]
Pearl of Power (1st)


Total Weight: 141.1 lb               Money:  491 GP     2 SP     8 CP

                           Lgt    Med    Hvy    Lift    Push
Max Weight:                133lb  266lb  400lb  800lb   2000lb

Age: 22 years
Height: 5'10"
Weight: 234lbs
Eyes: Brown
Hair: Scraggly, wiry and black
Skin: Light Olive, covered in scars (some from battle, some from beatings, and some from diseases)

[b]Spells Prepared (Clr 5/4/3):[/b]
0 - Resistance x4, Guidance
1st - Bless, Protection from Evil x3, (D) Sanctuary 
2nd - Consecrate, Negative Energy Protection, Remove Paralysis, (D) Death Knell

History:
forthcoming

Deity History:
Ancestor: Gragnor the Half-orc
Five generations ago, Gragnor had wanted to be a priest of Badur.  The lack of interest
shown him by the priests of his town though kept him from attaining his goal.  Gragnor
was a half-orc and treated as such by almost everybody in his town.  Not to be
discouraged, Gragnor learned of Badur from the readings of his mother and by eavesdropping
at the temple.  He felt certain that his calling was to serve Badur.  He devoted his life to
calming those who lost loved ones and performing last rites when required.  He also hunted
a great many undead and sent them to Badur.  Not having received the full training as a
priest of Badur, nor being sanctioned by any high priest as a follower, his future favor with
the Judge of the Dead was thought to be lost.  Badur though saw the blind devotion by this
half-orc and rewarded him upon his death.  Gragnor's line would have favor in the eyes of
Badur.

Favored Weapon:  Bastard Sword    As Gragnor was not a true follower of Badur, he did not
use the great sword.  Instead, he embraced the bastard sword as it aligned with his birth
(bastard son of an orc) and his on crusade (bastardized follower of Badur)
```


----------



## Raven Crowking (Jan 4, 2005)

Alrighty then....

It is my intention to save this thread for character creation and outside game issues.  Here is a link to the pbp thread:

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1943421#post1943421

The first post is scene-setting, so feel free to give me some idea as to how you envision your character spending the winter/spring.  If any of you want to know each other, now is the time to figure it out.  Otherwise, I'll start drawing the characters together and put you on the road to something interesting.


RC


----------



## Raven Crowking (Jan 5, 2005)

You know, I was just counting, and I'm not sure we currently have "Six" For Adventure, do we?


Perhaps I should throw up a "Recruitment" tag....



RC


----------



## wolfheart (Jan 6, 2005)

I am still in, sorry I haven't been online lately.  Will post to the in char thread later tonight.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Jan 6, 2005)

wolfheart said:
			
		

> I am still in, sorry I haven't been online lately.  Will post to the in char thread later tonight.





Not a problem.

RC


----------



## Samuel Leming (Jan 8, 2005)

Dice test:

[dice]

The above was a 17 before this edit. Hopefully it still is.


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Jan 9, 2005)

Neat! Where did that dice roller come from?


----------



## Raven Crowking (Jan 10, 2005)

Hey All,

Thanks for giving me some interesting material to play off of in your posts.

Ulorian, it had not been my intention to imply that the attacks had occurred in Long Archer as well (if you go to the Yahoo site, check the Photos section for what maps I've scanned thus far), but I don't mind working things in on the fly.  In fact, so long as what you come up with doesn't cause a serious problem, I'll work it into the "known world".

Remember that I am only going to have a chance to update once or twice a week on average, so don't become despondant if you fail to get a quick reply.  Some weeks will be better than others.  I am working six days a week, have two kids, and have other things that I have to do first.  But I _will_ get to it.  I promise!  And, also, if I go away somewhere for a week or something, I'll be sure to let you know on this thread.


RC


----------



## Samuel Leming (Jan 10, 2005)

Ulorian said:
			
		

> Neat! Where did that dice roller come from?




I really don't know how long it's been here.

I read a mention of it in the 'bug' thread for the latest upgrade.  Someone complained that the dice roller stopped working or something. Another user responded with 'It still works: do this'.

So I did that. 

It works like this:
(dice=1)20(/dice)

[dice]

Useful for the game?  I don't know.  Ask Raven Crowking.

Sam


----------



## Raven Crowking (Jan 10, 2005)

Samuel Leming said:
			
		

> Useful for the game?  I don't know.  Ask Raven Crowking.






Well, it certainly looks useful, and it lets you roll your own dice!

Let's try 3d6:  

(dice=3)6(/dice)


(Okay, can we have it again in more detail for the slow....by which I mean me....or is the roller just offline?)


BTW, I don't know if I've mentioned before that there are some maps on the Yahoo Group site.  Look in the PHOTOS section.


RC


----------



## Samuel Leming (Jan 11, 2005)

Raven Crowking said:
			
		

> Well, it certainly looks useful, and it lets you roll your own dice!
> 
> (Okay, can we have it again in more detail for the slow....by which I mean me....or is the roller just offline?)




Use brackets [] instead of parens ().

Sorry about that.  I tried putting the example in 'code' tags, but it rolled the dice anyway.  Being two hours late getting to bed, I did a quick edit and walked away.

[dice]

[dice=60]6[/dice]

This second example should fail, but it'll at least show what form these rolls take.

Sam


----------



## Raven Crowking (Jan 11, 2005)

Let me test this again:

[Dice=4]6[/dice]


BTW, Samuel, is that a _flumph_ by your name?


RC


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Jan 11, 2005)

Roll to hit:
[dice]
Whee!


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Jan 11, 2005)

Raven Crowking said:
			
		

> Let me test this again:
> 
> [Dice=4]6[/dice]
> 
> ...



I found the thread Samuel mentioned. Apparently, the max dice you can roll is 3. Also, make the D lowercase and that should be it.

Sorry about the attacks in Long Archer mixup. I thought for some reason that Long Archer was one of the farming communities just outside of Selby-by-the-Water. I checked your site when you first sent out the link but missed making that connection for some reason. I'll do a reread.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Jan 11, 2005)

Ulorian said:
			
		

> I found the thread Samuel mentioned. Apparently, the max dice you can roll is 3. Also, make the D lowercase and that should be it.
> 
> Sorry about the attacks in Long Archer mixup. I thought for some reason that Long Archer was one of the farming communities just outside of Selby-by-the-Water. I checked your site when you first sent out the link but missed making that connection for some reason. I'll do a reread.





No worries.


RC


----------



## maddmic (Jan 11, 2005)

Do I need an intive to join the Yahoo group?  If so, my yahoo name is madd_mic_2000@yahoo.com

Thanks!


----------



## Samuel Leming (Jan 11, 2005)

Raven Crowking said:
			
		

> BTW, Samuel, is that a _flumph_ by your name?




It is indeed, for I am the *Flumph Herder!*  

Who else here has a weird sense of humor?

[dice=1]100[/dice]

Edit: So much for rolling percentiles...

Sam


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Jan 12, 2005)

Percentile:
[dice][dice]


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Jan 12, 2005)

Percentile test 2:
[dice][dice]


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Jan 12, 2005)

Percentile test 3:
[dice][dice]

Edit: Hmmph.. looks like you can't roll two dice in the same post without them yielding the same result. Could still be a coincidence.. let me try one more time.


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Jan 12, 2005)

Percentile test 4:
[dice]


----------



## wolfheart (Jan 17, 2005)

I couldn't make this work the last time I did a PbP, but here goes again.

[dice=1]10[/dice]


----------



## Raven Crowking (Jan 18, 2005)

I know what you mean.

[dice]

HEY!  It worked!

Anyway, the next chance I have to check email is Thursday night, so don't despair if you are waiting for my turn.


RC


----------



## Raven Crowking (Jan 26, 2005)

Just a reminder that I check this thread as often as the Six For Adventure thread.  If you have any world-, story-, or game-related questions -- *any at all* -- feel free to post them here.  I will do my best to answer them in a timely manner.

(Or, at least as timely as I am able, with work & kids!)


----------



## wolfheart (Jan 27, 2005)

Just so you know what I am thinking.  My plan as it stands now is to get everyone to the temple, feed them and take an audience with the Archdeacon.  He can lay out what is known and unknown about the manticore.  During this time, I am hoping one of the temple staff can find us rations and prepare 'Anvil' my mule for the journey.  I would also like to find myself either a bow or crossbow, as I fear we will need to deal with a distant enemy.


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Jan 27, 2005)

wolfheart said:
			
		

> Just so you know what I am thinking.  My plan as it stands now is to get everyone to the temple, feed them and take an audience with the Archdeacon.  He can lay out what is known and unknown about the manticore.  During this time, I am hoping one of the temple staff can find us rations and prepare 'Anvil' my mule for the journey.  I would also like to find myself either a bow or crossbow, as I fear we will need to deal with a distant enemy.



Sounds good to me.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Jan 28, 2005)

Okay, then.

Give me until Sunday (at some point) to write the bridging text.

RC


----------



## Raven Crowking (Jan 30, 2005)

*Selanil, fear not*

Don't worry, Selanil, I haven't forgotten about you.  My intent is to get the others set up to head out in the morning, and then write the bridging text describing your awakening.


RC


----------



## Samuel Leming (Feb 1, 2005)

Another test:
[dice=1]20[/dice]

Maybe the die roller didn't make the transfer to the new server.

[dice=3]6[/dice]

Sam


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Feb 1, 2005)

Let me try:
[dice=1]12[/dice]


----------



## Raven Crowking (Feb 1, 2005)

Well, at least we had dice for a moment....


Anyway, it is Monday morning, the 1st of February.  I am off to work, and won't have a chance to check in until Thursday night.  So, Thursday I intend to get you moved to Kell's Reach, move Selenil to Kell's Reach, and let what follows follow.


RC

Edit:

[dice=1]4[/dice]


----------



## wolfheart (Feb 4, 2005)

just for the record, Dain will pray for the following spells

0-level:  Guidance, Light, Resistance

1-Level:  Bless, Entropic Shield, Magic Weapon (Dom)


----------



## Raven Crowking (Feb 4, 2005)

wolfheart said:
			
		

> just for the record, Dain will pray for the following spells
> 
> 0-level:  Guidance, Light, Resistance
> 
> 1-Level:  Bless, Entropic Shield, Magic Weapon (Dom)





Thanks.

Anyone else?


RC


----------



## Raven Crowking (Feb 7, 2005)

Selanil woke in a cold tomb, long ago robbed of whatever finery it had held. Whereas he had fallen asleep on a soft down matress, he awoke upon a slab of stone. The rock beneath him was russet, as though stained long ago by blood...or Maeve's red mead.

As he rose from his cold bed, Selanil heard a clatter. A spear, apparently once leaning on the stone, had fallen beside him. A piece of lavender-hued gossamer was tied around it, near the bronze spearhead.


Just a reminder....


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Feb 9, 2005)

RC, could I get a higher-res copy of your maps? The ones on yahoo aren't legible.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Feb 10, 2005)

Ulorian said:
			
		

> RC, could I get a higher-res copy of your maps? The ones on yahoo aren't legible.





Have you tried clicking on the maps in Yahoo to gain the higher res versions?


RC


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Feb 10, 2005)

Yes I did; those are the maps to which I was refering. I tried dragging them into Photoshop, but too much of the detail is missing.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Feb 11, 2005)

Ulorian said:
			
		

> Yes I did; those are the maps to which I was refering. I tried dragging them into Photoshop, but too much of the detail is missing.





We are talking about the full-sized versions, right?  806 x 624 pixels for the local area map?  I just looked on Yahoo and they seemed fine on my system.

When you click on the thumbnail, you get a reduced version.  If you click on that version, you get a full-sized version.


RC


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Feb 12, 2005)

Raven Crowking said:
			
		

> We are talking about the full-sized versions, right?  806 x 624 pixels for the local area map?  I just looked on Yahoo and they seemed fine on my system.
> 
> When you click on the thumbnail, you get a reduced version.  If you click on that version, you get a full-sized version.
> 
> ...



photos This is the 400x309 pixel version (I get this by clicking on the thumbnail). How do I find the 806x624? I'm linking through the 'Photos' section.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Feb 12, 2005)

Ulorian said:
			
		

> photos This is the 400x309 pixel version (I get this by clicking on the thumbnail). How do I find the 806x624? I'm linking through the 'Photos' section.






Just click again on the version you are getting.  You should be getting this:  http://photos.groups.yahoo.com/grou...nm=Starting+Area.jpg&.src=gr&.view=t&.hires=t


RC


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Feb 12, 2005)

Raven Crowking said:
			
		

> Just click again on the version you are getting.  You should be getting this:  http://photos.groups.yahoo.com/grou...nm=Starting+Area.jpg&.src=gr&.view=t&.hires=t
> 
> 
> RC



The graphic to which I linked isn't clickable. Clicking on your link gives me a 'Could not process request' message from Yahoo. I wonder if there is some sort of access right involved here?

Edit: I clicked your link again and noticed that Yahoo is dumping the HTTP request headers along with its error message:

gpg5.bc.scd.yahoo.com:BadQuery HTTP/1.0 200 OK Date: Sat, 12 Feb 2005 10:29:24 GMT P3P: policyref="http://p3p.yahoo.com/w3c/p3p.xml", CP="CAO DSP COR CUR ADM DEV TAI PSA PSD IVAi IVDi CONi TELo OTPi OUR DELi SAMi OTRi UNRi PUBi IND PHY ONL UNI PUR FIN COM NAV INT DEM CNT STA POL HEA PRE GOV" P3P: policyref="http://p3p.yahoo.com/w3c/p3p.xml", CP="CAO DSP COR CUR ADM DEV TAI PSA PSD IVAi IVDi CONi TELo OTPi OUR DELi SAMi OTRi UNRi PUBi IND PHY ONL UNI PUR FIN COM NAV INT DEM CNT STA POL HEA PRE GOV" Cache-Control: private Pragma: no-cache Expires: Thu, 05 Jan 1995 22:00:00 GMT Connection: close Content-Type: text/html  

Checking those confirms that there is a policy file whose conditions aren't being met when I click on the link i.e. I probably don't have the access rights required to view the graphics.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Feb 13, 2005)

Okay.  I'll have to try to put the maps together into a pdf and drop it in the Files section.  I'll drop a post to let you know when it's there.


RC


----------



## Raven Crowking (Feb 14, 2005)

*Maps Should Be Available*

Okay, I copied the files into the "Files" section of the Yahoo page, in a folder called "Maps".  I hope this does the trick.


RC


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Feb 15, 2005)

Thanks RC! Now I can see why walking from Long Archer to Selby-by-the-Water isn't a one day journey.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Feb 18, 2005)

*How Are We Doing?*

Hi there.

This is just a request for general feedback.  Are you enjoying the game so far?  Going to slow?  Too much detail?  Not enough combat?

Let me know what your thoughts are thus far.


RC


----------



## Samuel Leming (Feb 19, 2005)

Things are going well enough.  I'm still getting used to this play by post form.

I haven't see Krug post in a while.  Did we lose our goblin?

[dice=1]20[/dice]

Sam


----------



## Samuel Leming (Feb 19, 2005)

What's wrong with this picture?

Die Roll: 1d6 (20) 






 :\   

Sam


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Feb 19, 2005)

I'm having a great time! I've never played a PBP before, and I was worried that the pacing would be too slow (i.e. lack of combat would be a factor), but I've enjoyed the 'storytelling' aspect a lot more than I thought I would.

Speaking of combat, what do experienced PBPers recommend is the best (read fastest) way of handling it? Are there any PBP 'tricks' to make things go quickly? It'd be strange and maybe annoying to have a single combat last 2 months for example.


----------



## wolfheart (Feb 19, 2005)

I am enjoying the game also, and think if the pacing is slow it is because of the characters not the DM.  I think we were slowed by not being able to talk to maldordo, and that is no ones fault, just a twist of fate.  All in all, I give this game very high marks.

As for combat, I would say that RC should set up the situation, and if a player wants to do something other than wade straight in to the fight, he should go to this thread and explain what he wants to do.  Keep the posts in game kind of general and let RC explains how it all works out.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Feb 20, 2005)

wolfheart said:
			
		

> As for combat, I would say that RC should set up the situation, and if a player wants to do something other than wade straight in to the fight, he should go to this thread and explain what he wants to do.  Keep the posts in game kind of general and let RC explains how it all works out.







Sounds good to me.


RC


----------



## Raven Crowking (Feb 23, 2005)

*Ethical Debates in the Game*

Guys,

Just to be perfectly clear on what's occuring in the game:  yes, I am intentionally throwing you a curve ball.  What the miller has done in the last post, essentially, is questioned your authority in legal terms, and claimed that if you damage him he or his family will file suit against you with the magistrate/reeve.

Selby-by-the-Water is a trading town, and the judicial bent is generally "If it harms no one else, and is not harmful to trade, we don't care what you do."  Even so, they do enforce the concept of weregild because feuding is bad for business.  (Read _Romeo and Juliet_ for an example of how feuding can be interupted by lawful authority and then still spill violence onto the streets.  Or visit [Modern City of Choice].)  Weregild came up tangentially in the main ("at the table") group when a boat captain hung a party member for murdering another party member.  

Unless there is any doubt, sacrificing children counts as an evil act in my book, regardless of what you hope to accomplish by so doing.  



RC


----------



## Raven Crowking (Feb 23, 2005)

*XP in the Game*

Since the game moves fairly slowly, I am thinking that I should be dealing out XP in a manner other than that suggested by the DMG.

What seems appropriate to you?


----------



## Samuel Leming (Feb 23, 2005)

Raven Crowking said:
			
		

> Just to be perfectly clear on what's occuring in the game:  yes, I am intentionally throwing you a curve ball.  What the miller has done in the last post, essentially, is questioned your authority in legal terms, and claimed that if you damage him he or his family will file suit against you with the magistrate/reeve.




It's obvious we don't have the authority to do this.  We're a mob.

You've probably been able to tell by Maldordo's rather snarky( some would say catty  ) internal comments that he doesn't think very highly of this whole "go after the miller as a mob" idea.  There's not much he can do stuck in his current form though.



			
				Raven Crowking said:
			
		

> Unless there is any doubt, sacrificing children counts as an evil act in my book, regardless of what you hope to accomplish by so doing.




There wasn't any doubt.  Maldordo thinks it's evil too, but since the miller obviously isn't a threat to anyone at this point he'd prefer to leave the situation to the authorities.  Being chaotic good, Maldordo is capable of taking the law into his own hands, but would prefer to do so only if said authority fails to do justice or the authority is incapable of handling the situation.  A situation like this manticore.



			
				Raven Crowking said:
			
		

> Since the game moves fairly slowly, I am thinking that I should be dealing out XP in a manner other than that suggested by the DMG.
> 
> What seems appropriate to you?




I don't know.  Depends how fast you want us to advance to more challenging adventures.

Sam


----------



## maddmic (Feb 24, 2005)

I understand the situation that the group has been put in.  I am trying to basically show that due to Kreogr's faith, it's very hard for him not to act.  (Protection is one of the domains)  He is however unsure of the 'civilized' thing to do in the area of Selby.  

In response to Maldordo, I disagree that the Miller no longer poses a threat.  In Kregor's eyes this monster could sacrifice more people on a whim if he can dream up a reason.  Granted the manticore (or whatever it is) is the more pressing danger which will now be front and center in Kregors actions.  However, if the authorities do not take what he feels is appropriate action, Kregor will do what he feels is just according to his faith and alignment.

As for XP, I think 8973 is about right for now.    Just throwing out numbers.  

Seriously though, I don't know what formula to use.  I know that Toric have run games on here before, perhaps he can give you some ideas that he's used.


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Feb 24, 2005)

Samuel Leming said:
			
		

> You've probably been able to tell by Maldordo's rather snarky( some would say catty  ) internal comments that he doesn't think very highly of this whole "go after the miller as a mob" idea.  There's not much he can do stuck in his current form though.
> 
> There wasn't any doubt.  Maldordo thinks it's evil too, but since the miller obviously isn't a threat to anyone at this point he'd prefer to leave the situation to the authorities.  Being chaotic good, Maldordo is capable of taking the law into his own hands, but would prefer to do so only if said authority fails to do justice or the authority is incapable of handling the situation.  A situation like this manticore.



I think you're reading too much into Horsom's suggestion and Dain's actions. 'Mob justice' never entered into the equation; I was picturing a 'citizen's arrest' sort of deal, where the miller would be turned over to Brother Hengist for the church to deal with (after we'd pumped him for info on the manticore). Our main focus is to get rid of this manticore, but the more info we have before we tackle the manticore, the better. And there was the secondary possibility that the miller was more than a simple miller, and that he was directly involved in the summoning of the manticore. I wanted to eliminate that as a possibility, and that can only happen by questioning the miller. 

I can't speak for wolfheart, but I don't think he had murder on his mind either. He mentioned at least once or twice that violence was a last resort. If he's coming across a little strong, that's just great roleplaying of a zealous dwarven priest!   

As to XP suggestions, I'm no help. I've haven't played D&D since the early 90s, so I'll let you all decide what's best.


----------



## wolfheart (Feb 24, 2005)

Dains intention is to detain the miller, but now that the manticore has arrived, the miller is a secondary consideration.  

Just curious, you say the mill is down a small incline from the miller's house.  Are we looking straight out at the manticore, or is he still above us.  Are there any trees in the area.  Dain would like to get to a tree to give some cover to string his bow and make the manticore, if he does come for Dain, to come at ground level (i.e. tree limbs get in the way of aerial attack).

If no trees, Dain is going to try and keep the manticore talking to allow the others to get into position for an assault.  

As for XP, I would award for finding out about amalric and miller, given a moderate cr and for killing manticore as rules allow.


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Feb 27, 2005)

testing... [dice=1]20[/dice]


----------



## wolfheart (Feb 28, 2005)

As far as I am concerned, RC can roll all the dice for Dain.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Mar 3, 2005)

Sorry for not updating in the last bit.  It's Thursday, 3 March 2005, and my head is all muzzy with being sick.  I'll give you the lowdown on the Dwarfie Run as soon as I feel a bit better.


RC


----------



## wolfheart (Mar 4, 2005)

RC, I will be out of town this weekend and not able to post (Traveling basketball for the boy), If things are held up, just have Dain act gruff and wade into whatever danger is present with a warriors honor.


----------



## maddmic (Mar 10, 2005)

Just checking on the status of the game.  Hope everybody is doing well.


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Mar 12, 2005)

RC.. everything OK?


----------



## Raven Crowking (Mar 12, 2005)

I was pretty sick...better now.

I intend to post a bit tonight.

RC


----------



## Raven Crowking (Apr 5, 2005)

*Anyone Here an Artist?*

If so, take a look at this thread:  http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=126046.  Thanks in advance!

RC


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Apr 5, 2005)

Raven Crowking said:
			
		

> If so, take a look at this thread:  http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=126046.  Thanks in advance!
> 
> RC



Sorry, no. My wife is (she is one of Canada's heralds, actually! Canadian Heraldic Authority), but she's not into D&D. Though since her job is creating coats-of-arms, you'd think she would be!

I just checked the site out.. she's not on there yet. She's the Coppermine herald (has been for over a year and a half), but since this is a government website, she should be up there in about a decade or so   .

All of Canada's heralds are named after Canadian rivers, if anyone's curious.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Apr 5, 2005)

RC,

I have been out with a rather nasty illness for the last week or so and I'm just starting to feel better.  I will catch up and post as soon as possible.

Toric


----------



## Raven Crowking (Jul 26, 2005)

If you haven't seen it yet, check out this thread (http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=2443174#post2443174) and let me know what you think.  I am doing a major overhaul on my campaign world.


RC


----------



## maddmic (Aug 25, 2005)

All,

Just a quick note to let you all know that my wife is expecting and I could verywell be a dad SOON. So, in the case that I miss some posts, please bear with me as I might be in the hospital with our new addition.

Thanks!


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Aug 25, 2005)

What, you can't bring your laptop to the hospital?   

Keep us posted on new developments. Your first?


----------



## maddmic (Aug 26, 2005)

yup, our first.  and it arrives tomorrow some time!


----------



## Raven Crowking (Aug 26, 2005)

maddmic said:
			
		

> yup, our first.  and it arrives tomorrow some time!





Congrats again, and keep us posted!

RC


----------



## Raven Crowking (Sep 1, 2005)

Maddmic,

Any update?  I hope serious congradulations are in order!

RC


----------



## maddmic (Sep 3, 2005)

Sorry all, been a little preoccupied!  She was born on Saturday the 27th at 0706MT.  She is 19" long and weighed 6 lbs and 5 oz.  I'm a daddy!


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Sep 3, 2005)

Hey hey! That's fantastic!

The fact that I'm awake at 3 in the morning should give you a hint as to what lies ahead for you..   

The first few weeks might seem hard, but just remember that it keeps getting better. Any 'phase' that your baby goes through always seems to pass after a few days or so, so if things seem tough, just know that it won't last forever (even though it might seem like it will!). I always find that when experienced parents give advice to new parents, they always seem to gloss over the hard parts..

Having said that, enjoy every minute of it! It sounds cliché, but they do grow up so fast. After only 2 and a half months, I can't believe how much bigger and how much different she looks from when she was born. And when they give you that first smile (after 2-3 months).. makes those sleepless nights all worthwhile.

Congratulations, pops!


----------



## Raven Crowking (Sep 11, 2005)

First off, congrats!  Everyone knows that role-players make the best parents....    


Second off, sorry about the long wait between posts (especially now, when things are critical).  The one upside to this is that when the new campaign sourcebook is completed, I should be able to send each of you a copy gratis.


RC


----------



## maddmic (Sep 13, 2005)

First off, THANKS!  

Secondly, No worries.  That will be great to get a hold of that.


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Sep 13, 2005)

Raven Crowking said:
			
		

> Second off, sorry about the long wait between posts (especially now, when things are critical).  The one upside to this is that when the new campaign sourcebook is completed, I should be able to send each of you a copy gratis.



No problem, and awesome!


----------



## Raven Crowking (Oct 9, 2005)

1.  To anyone in Canada, happy Thanksgiving.

2.  Please take a look at this thread:  http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=2640606#post2640606

RC


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Oct 10, 2005)

1. Thanks! Same to you! *munches on turkey and candied yams*
2. The link doesn't work: http://f4.grp.yahoofs.com/v1/oFpJQ_...t5ick_feUSNpL5Kta0-vnwIglil_aAvNjA/Druids.pdf


----------



## Raven Crowking (Oct 10, 2005)

I just followed the link, and it worked for me.  Of course, the file is in the Lakelands Yahoo group, so you should be able to easily get it that way.

Membership hath its priviledges.


RC


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jun 3, 2006)

I updated my character (back on page 2) to 4th level.  Went up as Ranger.  Also selected Magical Beasts as his favored enemy since I never decided on one when I created the character.  I figure it is only natural that he have that as favored enemy after the Manticore.


----------



## maddmic (Jun 5, 2006)

Kregor has been updated.  How are we handling HPs again?

Here's the bumps:

+1 Wis (4th lvl)
+1 bab
+1 Fort
+1 Will

Skills:

+1 Concentration
+1 Knowledge: Religion
+1 Spellcraft

XP totals updated as well as the spell list.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jun 5, 2006)

WAAAYYYY back in this thread, RC said to just roll hit points normally.


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Jun 6, 2006)

Horsom's character write up has been updated. Character Sheet


----------

